# US Sanctions Leave Millions of Venezuelans Without Water



## the other mike

“All week long you see people carrying water by here. Saturdays and Sundays, in particular, when people are off from work.”

Here’s the problem. The pump needed to push the water up the hill and into their home. Well, it’s broken. And U.S. sanctions are blocking the country from acquiring new pumps, motors, pipes and replacement parts.

*US Sanctions Leave Millions of Venezuelans Without Water*


Does this president even know what sanctions are ?
I don't even think he really wanted to be president, to be perfectly honest. It appears that Donald Trump is learning as he goes, like on-the-job training. ( He's like Joe Pesci in My Cousin Vinnie) He should have taken lessons from Obama on teleprompter reading , that's for sure.


----------



## Ringel05

Angelo said:


> Here’s the problem. The pump needed to push the water up the hill and into their home. Well, it’s broken. And U.S. sanctions are blocking the country from acquiring new pumps, motors, pipes and replacement parts.
> 
> US Sanctions Leave Millions of Venezuelans Without Water
> 
> 
> Does this president even know what sanctions are ?


Yeah even Russia is complying with US sanctions against Venezuela.......


----------



## Marion Morrison

Time to go about it in a roundabout way. 

It may cost a bit more, but it'll get it done.


----------



## Ringel05

Marion Morrison said:


> Time to go about it in a roundabout way.
> 
> It may cost a bit more, but it'll get it done.


I was being factitious about Russia.........  The pumps may already be there or on the way......., from Russia........


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Maduro....excellent fucking job!


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s the problem. The pump needed to push the water up the hill and into their home. Well, it’s broken. And U.S. sanctions are blocking the country from acquiring new pumps, motors, pipes and replacement parts.
> 
> US Sanctions Leave Millions of Venezuelans Without Water
> 
> 
> Does this president even know what sanctions are ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah even Russia is complying with US sanctions against Venezuela.......
Click to expand...

Only in Washington´s wet dreams.


----------



## theHawk

Angelo said:


> “All week long you see people carrying water by here. Saturdays and Sundays, in particular, when people are off from work.”
> 
> Here’s the problem. The pump needed to push the water up the hill and into their home. Well, it’s broken. And U.S. sanctions are blocking the country from acquiring new pumps, motors, pipes and replacement parts.
> 
> *US Sanctions Leave Millions of Venezuelans Without Water*
> 
> 
> Does this president even know what sanctions are ?
> I don't even think he really wanted to be president, to be perfectly honest. It appears that Donald Trump is learning as he goes, like on-the-job training. ( He's like Joe Pesci in My Cousin Vinnie) He should have taken lessons from Obama on teleprompter reading , that's for sure.



So why doesn’t Maduro step down for the sake of his people?


----------



## the other mike

This could be a shining moment for the Clinton Foundation to step in and be humanitarian heroes again. (Oh wait they never really were )


----------



## Bleipriester

theHawk said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> “All week long you see people carrying water by here. Saturdays and Sundays, in particular, when people are off from work.”
> 
> Here’s the problem. The pump needed to push the water up the hill and into their home. Well, it’s broken. And U.S. sanctions are blocking the country from acquiring new pumps, motors, pipes and replacement parts.
> 
> *US Sanctions Leave Millions of Venezuelans Without Water*
> 
> 
> Does this president even know what sanctions are ?
> I don't even think he really wanted to be president, to be perfectly honest. It appears that Donald Trump is learning as he goes, like on-the-job training. ( He's like Joe Pesci in My Cousin Vinnie) He should have taken lessons from Obama on teleprompter reading , that's for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So why doesn’t Maduro step down for the sake of his people?
Click to expand...

Impossible. The crisis would be declared normality as the feudal fascists would take over.


----------



## harmonica

who gives a shit???


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s the problem. The pump needed to push the water up the hill and into their home. Well, it’s broken. And U.S. sanctions are blocking the country from acquiring new pumps, motors, pipes and replacement parts.
> 
> US Sanctions Leave Millions of Venezuelans Without Water
> 
> 
> Does this president even know what sanctions are ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah even Russia is complying with US sanctions against Venezuela.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only in Washington´s wet dreams.
Click to expand...

Ya don't recognize sarcasm when ya read it....?

Here's a hint;

(  )


----------



## Bleipriester

harmonica said:


> who gives a shit???


You are an incredible hypocrite. Now it all adds up.


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s the problem. The pump needed to push the water up the hill and into their home. Well, it’s broken. And U.S. sanctions are blocking the country from acquiring new pumps, motors, pipes and replacement parts.
> 
> US Sanctions Leave Millions of Venezuelans Without Water
> 
> 
> Does this president even know what sanctions are ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah even Russia is complying with US sanctions against Venezuela.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only in Washington´s wet dreams.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya don't recognize sarcasm when ya read it....?
> 
> Here's a hint;
> 
> (  )
Click to expand...

This is not a sarcasm smiley.


----------



## the other mike

theHawk said:


> So why doesn’t Maduro step down for the sake of his people?



Where do you get your news, from the Mike Pence Sunday news letter ?
How the Venezuelan 'coup' didn't get beyond street demonstrations supporting Juan Guaido

With Juan Guaido's uprising failing, what's next for Venezuela?

As Venezuela Coup Attempt Fails to Overthrow Maduro, Guaidó Calls for Protests


----------



## harmonica

Bleipriester said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> who gives a shit???
> 
> 
> 
> You are an incredible hypocrite. Now it all adds up.
Click to expand...

people are dying all over the world 
people are dying in the US
the OP is laughable --should be in the humor section


----------



## Bleipriester

harmonica said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> who gives a shit???
> 
> 
> 
> You are an incredible hypocrite. Now it all adds up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> people are dying all over the world
> people are dying in the US
> the OP is laughable --should be in the humor section
Click to expand...

The Venezuelan crisis is made in USA. That´s the point.


----------



## harmonica

Bleipriester said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> who gives a shit???
> 
> 
> 
> You are an incredible hypocrite. Now it all adds up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> people are dying all over the world
> people are dying in the US
> the OP is laughable --should be in the humor section
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Venezuelan crisis is made in USA. That´s the point.
Click to expand...

those Americans --again??
all these countries are shitholes--just above the African ones 
always have been long before the US did anything


----------



## Bleipriester

harmonica said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> who gives a shit???
> 
> 
> 
> You are an incredible hypocrite. Now it all adds up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> people are dying all over the world
> people are dying in the US
> the OP is laughable --should be in the humor section
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Venezuelan crisis is made in USA. That´s the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> those Americans --again??
> all these countries are shitholes--just above the African ones
> always have been long before the US did anything
Click to expand...

You are not right about this. Venezuela was thriving.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s the problem. The pump needed to push the water up the hill and into their home. Well, it’s broken. And U.S. sanctions are blocking the country from acquiring new pumps, motors, pipes and replacement parts.
> 
> US Sanctions Leave Millions of Venezuelans Without Water
> 
> 
> Does this president even know what sanctions are ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah even Russia is complying with US sanctions against Venezuela.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only in Washington´s wet dreams.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya don't recognize sarcasm when ya read it....?
> 
> Here's a hint;
> 
> (  )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is not a sarcasm smiley.
Click to expand...


From me it is and you know it......  Hell for all we know Russia and Venezuela are holding up delivery of pumps from Russia for the anti US propaganda value it affords them......  Russia would not only provide the pumps for free but would also send the people to install a whole new system for their ally and do it within a day or two.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

I guess Maduro could step down for the good of his nation.

Oh, right....he don't give a shit!


----------



## the other mike

harmonica said:


> those Americans --again??
> all these countries are shitholes--just above the African ones
> always have been long before the US did anything


Like Iraq, Syria and Libya ?


----------



## impuretrash

Bleipriester said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> who gives a shit???
> 
> 
> 
> You are an incredible hypocrite. Now it all adds up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> people are dying all over the world
> people are dying in the US
> the OP is laughable --should be in the humor section
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Venezuelan crisis is made in USA. That´s the point.
Click to expand...


That's the talking point, anyway. Who's to say what state Venezuela would be in today without the effects of US sanctions? If it was just as bad or even worse, would you and Angelo be supporting humanitarian intervention?


----------



## depotoo

Are you really this blind?





Bleipriester said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> who gives a shit???
> 
> 
> 
> You are an incredible hypocrite. Now it all adds up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> people are dying all over the world
> people are dying in the US
> the OP is laughable --should be in the humor section
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Venezuelan crisis is made in USA. That´s the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> those Americans --again??
> all these countries are shitholes--just above the African ones
> always have been long before the US did anything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not right about this. Venezuela was thriving.
Click to expand...


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s the problem. The pump needed to push the water up the hill and into their home. Well, it’s broken. And U.S. sanctions are blocking the country from acquiring new pumps, motors, pipes and replacement parts.
> 
> US Sanctions Leave Millions of Venezuelans Without Water
> 
> 
> Does this president even know what sanctions are ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah even Russia is complying with US sanctions against Venezuela.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only in Washington´s wet dreams.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya don't recognize sarcasm when ya read it....?
> 
> Here's a hint;
> 
> (  )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is not a sarcasm smiley.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From me it is and you know it......  Hell for all we know Russia and Venezuela are holding up delivery of pumps from Russia for the anti US propaganda value it affords them......  Russia would not only provide the pumps for free but would also send the people to install a whole new system for their ally and do it within a day or two.
Click to expand...

First they need to know.


----------



## Moonglow

Venezuela lives right next to the ocean how can they be out of water?


----------



## toobfreak

Angelo said:


> “All week long you see people carrying water by here. Saturdays and Sundays, in particular, when people are off from work.”
> Here’s the problem. The pump needed to push the water up the hill and into their home. Well, it’s broken. And U.S. sanctions are blocking the country from acquiring new pumps, motors, pipes and replacement parts.
> Does this president even know what sanctions are ?
> I don't even think he really wanted to be president, to be perfectly honest. It appears that Donald Trump is learning as he goes, like on-the-job training. ( He's like Joe Pesci in My Cousin Vinnie) He should have taken lessons from Obama on teleprompter reading , that's for sure.



I have lots of water here!
You mean everyone's pumps are broken, they just broke that minute as Trump imposed his sanctions?  And in the whole country, they have no spares?  No one knows how to fix them?  No spare parts?
Dumbasses.
Almost as dumb as you for believing it.
Better to be Joe Pesci who learned on the job, then got the job done and won the case than a Herman Munster dumbass judge like you.

Meantime, one whole side (the long side) of the country borders the Atlantic Ocean!


----------



## Weatherman2020

Angelo said:


> “All week long you see people carrying water by here. Saturdays and Sundays, in particular, when people are off from work.”
> 
> Here’s the problem. The pump needed to push the water up the hill and into their home. Well, it’s broken. And U.S. sanctions are blocking the country from acquiring new pumps, motors, pipes and replacement parts.
> 
> *US Sanctions Leave Millions of Venezuelans Without Water*
> 
> 
> Does this president even know what sanctions are ?
> I don't even think he really wanted to be president, to be perfectly honest. It appears that Donald Trump is learning as he goes, like on-the-job training. ( He's like Joe Pesci in My Cousin Vinnie) He should have taken lessons from Obama on teleprompter reading , that's for sure.


So America controls earths water?  Cool!


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah even Russia is complying with US sanctions against Venezuela.......
> 
> 
> 
> Only in Washington´s wet dreams.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya don't recognize sarcasm when ya read it....?
> 
> Here's a hint;
> 
> (  )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is not a sarcasm smiley.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From me it is and you know it......  Hell for all we know Russia and Venezuela are holding up delivery of pumps from Russia for the anti US propaganda value it affords them......  Russia would not only provide the pumps for free but would also send the people to install a whole new system for their ally and do it within a day or two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First they need to know.
Click to expand...

True, it's not like it's all over the internet........., or that there isn't instant diplomatic contact between the two countries..........


----------



## Likkmee

When Jesus was about dead starved in the desert after his fast Satan approached for him to turn a rock into a loaf of bread.
Now he approaches Venezuelans to trade a vote for Guido(probably correct spelling) for a bucket of water.
Any new news ?


----------



## Aletheia4u

Angelo said:


> “All week long you see people carrying water by here. Saturdays and Sundays, in particular, when people are off from work.”
> 
> Here’s the problem. The pump needed to push the water up the hill and into their home. Well, it’s broken. And U.S. sanctions are blocking the country from acquiring new pumps, motors, pipes and replacement parts.
> 
> *US Sanctions Leave Millions of Venezuelans Without Water*
> 
> 
> Does this president even know what sanctions are ?
> I don't even think he really wanted to be president, to be perfectly honest. It appears that Donald Trump is learning as he goes, like on-the-job training. ( He's like Joe Pesci in My Cousin Vinnie) He should have taken lessons from Obama on teleprompter reading , that's for sure.


 And this is why we shouldn't put all of our money into the banks. If the Global Elites wants to destroy you. All they have to do is tell the banks to not give you your money.


Bloomberg - Are you a robot?


----------



## harmonica

Angelo said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> those Americans --again??
> all these countries are shitholes--just above the African ones
> always have been long before the US did anything
> 
> 
> 
> Like Iraq, Syria and Libya ?
Click to expand...

you don't know history--that's your problem
these are not countries like the US, Norway, UK, Germany--etc.....their government is in power through coups/bloodshed/etc NOT fair, legal elections!!!!!!


> —Saddam played a key role in the 1968 coup (later referred to as the 17 July Revolution) that brought the party to power in Iraq.


he was PM for over a *DECADE*
Saddam Hussein - Wikipedia


> Gaddafi's Free Officers recognized this as their chance to overthrow the monarchy, initiating "Operation Jerusalem".[51





> dris' government was increasingly unpopular by the latter 1960s; it had exacerbated Libya's traditional regional and tribal divisions by centralising the country's federal system to take advantage of the country's oil wealth.


Muammar Gaddafi - Wikipedia
their MILITARY overthrew the government !!!!!!  hahahahhahaha
etc etc
this all = they are shitholes


----------



## Moonglow

Likkmee said:


> When Jesus was about dead starved in the desert after his fast Satan approached for him to turn a rock into a loaf of bread.
> Now he approaches Venezuelans to trade a vote for Guido(probably correct spelling) for a bucket of water.
> Any new news ?


They have lots of bread cause they found a bunch of rocks.Just need some water to swallow the bread..They could filter urine through the bread they got from the rocks...


----------



## Andylusion

Angelo said:


> “All week long you see people carrying water by here. Saturdays and Sundays, in particular, when people are off from work.”
> 
> Here’s the problem. The pump needed to push the water up the hill and into their home. Well, it’s broken. And U.S. sanctions are blocking the country from acquiring new pumps, motors, pipes and replacement parts.
> 
> *US Sanctions Leave Millions of Venezuelans Without Water*
> 
> 
> Does this president even know what sanctions are ?
> I don't even think he really wanted to be president, to be perfectly honest. It appears that Donald Trump is learning as he goes, like on-the-job training. ( He's like Joe Pesci in My Cousin Vinnie) He should have taken lessons from Obama on teleprompter reading , that's for sure.






So let me ask you.....   If Trump decided that having the Democrats controlling congress right now, was a threat to his power, and decided to create a new governing body to replace Congress... stacked with pro-Trump Republicans.......

Would you be defending him?  Would you be complaining if the international community put up sanctions against him?

Or.... are you a scum sucking bit of human trash Hypocrite?

Just curious.


----------



## Aletheia4u




----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only in Washington´s wet dreams.
> 
> 
> 
> Ya don't recognize sarcasm when ya read it....?
> 
> Here's a hint;
> 
> (  )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is not a sarcasm smiley.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From me it is and you know it......  Hell for all we know Russia and Venezuela are holding up delivery of pumps from Russia for the anti US propaganda value it affords them......  Russia would not only provide the pumps for free but would also send the people to install a whole new system for their ally and do it within a day or two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First they need to know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True, it's not like it's all over the internet........., or that there isn't instant diplomatic contact between the two countries..........
Click to expand...

It is not just a pump.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya don't recognize sarcasm when ya read it....?
> 
> Here's a hint;
> 
> (  )
> 
> 
> 
> This is not a sarcasm smiley.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From me it is and you know it......  Hell for all we know Russia and Venezuela are holding up delivery of pumps from Russia for the anti US propaganda value it affords them......  Russia would not only provide the pumps for free but would also send the people to install a whole new system for their ally and do it within a day or two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First they need to know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True, it's not like it's all over the internet........., or that there isn't instant diplomatic contact between the two countries..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is not just a pump.
Click to expand...

Ya think?  Of course the Russians wouldn't know what else is involved or be able to fix it considering they're still in the stone age...... 

Dud, (yeah I spelled it right), play these games with the gullible not with me.......


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is not a sarcasm smiley.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From me it is and you know it......  Hell for all we know Russia and Venezuela are holding up delivery of pumps from Russia for the anti US propaganda value it affords them......  Russia would not only provide the pumps for free but would also send the people to install a whole new system for their ally and do it within a day or two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First they need to know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True, it's not like it's all over the internet........., or that there isn't instant diplomatic contact between the two countries..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is not just a pump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya think?  Of course the Russians wouldn't know what else is involved or be able to fix it considering they're still in the stone age......
> 
> Dud, (yeah I spelled it right), play these games with the gullible not with me.......
Click to expand...

You don´t understand. Venezuela is a sovereign nation, neither American nor Russian property. It is likely that this pump is already repaired. There is no reason to assume that there is chaos.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> From me it is and you know it......  Hell for all we know Russia and Venezuela are holding up delivery of pumps from Russia for the anti US propaganda value it affords them......  Russia would not only provide the pumps for free but would also send the people to install a whole new system for their ally and do it within a day or two.
> 
> 
> 
> First they need to know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True, it's not like it's all over the internet........., or that there isn't instant diplomatic contact between the two countries..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is not just a pump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya think?  Of course the Russians wouldn't know what else is involved or be able to fix it considering they're still in the stone age......
> 
> Dud, (yeah I spelled it right), play these games with the gullible not with me.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don´t understand. Venezuela is a sovereign nation, neither American nor Russian property. It is likely that this pump is already repaired. There is no reason to assume that there is chaos.
Click to expand...

Then make yourself clear next time, looked like you were doing your usual Russia/Venezuela good, US bad number.........
Of course if one took the article at face value it's a calamity!!  It's chaos!!!  And it's all the US's fault........


----------



## the other mike

Andylusion said:


> So let me ask you.....   If Trump decided that having the Democrats controlling congress right now, was a threat to his power, and decided to create a new governing body to replace Congress... stacked with pro-Trump Republicans.......
> 
> Would you be defending him?  Would you be complaining if the international community put up sanctions against him?
> 
> Or.... are you a scum sucking bit of human trash Hypocrite?
> 
> Just curious.


You need to go back
and ask yourself
what the fuck you are talking about . Guaido is an IMF puppet. Period.
What part of my OP do you not comprehend ?


----------



## mudwhistle

Angelo said:


> “All week long you see people carrying water by here. Saturdays and Sundays, in particular, when people are off from work.”
> 
> Here’s the problem. The pump needed to push the water up the hill and into their home. Well, it’s broken. And U.S. sanctions are blocking the country from acquiring new pumps, motors, pipes and replacement parts.
> 
> *US Sanctions Leave Millions of Venezuelans Without Water*
> 
> 
> Does this president even know what sanctions are ?
> I don't even think he really wanted to be president, to be perfectly honest. It appears that Donald Trump is learning as he goes, like on-the-job training. ( He's like Joe Pesci in My Cousin Vinnie) He should have taken lessons from Obama on teleprompter reading , that's for sure.


?Weird......all of that aide we sent them and was just rotting in the Sun thanks to their Socialist Dictator leader, and it's our fault they can't get water?????


----------



## Dick Foster

Angelo said:


> “All week long you see people carrying water by here. Saturdays and Sundays, in particular, when people are off from work.”
> 
> Here’s the problem. The pump needed to push the water up the hill and into their home. Well, it’s broken. And U.S. sanctions are blocking the country from acquiring new pumps, motors, pipes and replacement parts.
> 
> *US Sanctions Leave Millions of Venezuelans Without Water*
> 
> 
> Does this president even know what sanctions are ?
> I don't even think he really wanted to be president, to be perfectly honest. It appears that Donald Trump is learning as he goes, like on-the-job training. ( He's like Joe Pesci in My Cousin Vinnie) He should have taken lessons from Obama on teleprompter reading , that's for sure.



Hell all they have to do is tip their heads back and open their mouth. It's not like it doesn't rain a lot down there. Try another line line of bullshit imbecile. That one's out of place.


----------



## the other mike

Dick Foster said:


> Hell all they have to do is tip their heads back and open their mouth. It's not like it doesn't rain a lot down there. Try another line line of bullshit imbecile. That one's out of place.


You know something ? If my name was Dick Foster, first of all, I wouldn't go around
making sarcastic 'mouth open' analogies and I sure wouldn't be calling other posters names.

But if you can't help it , I prefer douchebag over imbecile
if you don't mind.


----------



## Ringel05

Angelo said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> So let me ask you.....   If Trump decided that having the Democrats controlling congress right now, was a threat to his power, and decided to create a new governing body to replace Congress... stacked with pro-Trump Republicans.......
> 
> Would you be defending him?  Would you be complaining if the international community put up sanctions against him?
> 
> Or.... are you a scum sucking bit of human trash Hypocrite?
> 
> Just curious.
> 
> 
> 
> You need to go back
> and ask yourself
> what the fuck you are talking about . Guaido is an IMF puppet. Period.
> What part of my OP do you not comprehend ?
Click to expand...

Are ya sure he's not an Illuminati puppet?


----------



## the other mike

Ringel05 said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> So let me ask you.....   If Trump decided that having the Democrats controlling congress right now, was a threat to his power, and decided to create a new governing body to replace Congress... stacked with pro-Trump Republicans.......
> 
> Would you be defending him?  Would you be complaining if the international community put up sanctions against him?
> 
> Or.... are you a scum sucking bit of human trash Hypocrite?
> 
> Just curious.
> 
> 
> 
> You need to go back
> and ask yourself
> what the fuck you are talking about . Guaido is an IMF puppet. Period.
> What part of my OP do you not comprehend ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are ya sure he's not an Illuminati puppet?
Click to expand...

Or Bilderberg Group ? Good point.
It's actually the NGCC. (Network of Global Corporate Control)


----------



## the other mike

Ringel05 said:


> Are ya sure he's not an Illuminati puppet?


In Venezuela, Life After Socialism Will Require IMF Life Support


----------



## idb

harmonica said:


> who gives a shit???


Thank you for taking the time and effort to contribute to this thread.


----------



## idb

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> I guess Maduro could step down for the good of his nation.
> 
> Oh, right....he don't give a shit!


America First!


----------



## pismoe

Angelo said:


> “All week long you see people carrying water by here. Saturdays and Sundays, in particular, when people are off from work.”
> 
> Here’s the problem. The pump needed to push the water up the hill and into their home. Well, it’s broken. And U.S. sanctions are blocking the country from acquiring new pumps, motors, pipes and replacement parts.
> 
> *US Sanctions Leave Millions of Venezuelans Without Water*
> 
> 
> Does this president even know what sanctions are ?
> I don't even think he really wanted to be president, to be perfectly honest. It appears that Donald Trump is learning as he goes, like on-the-job training. ( He's like Joe Pesci in My Cousin Vinnie) He should have taken lessons from Obama on teleprompter reading , that's for sure.


--------------------------------------------   if the sanctions are still in place it looks like the sanctions are working correctly aren't they Angelo ??


----------



## the other mike

pismoe said:


> --------------------------------------------   if the sanctions are still in place it looks like the sanctions are working correctly aren't they Angelo ??


I can sleep at night knowing that I've spoken out against the unconstitutional hegemony being carried out in my country's name by  certain individuals. I don't know how you do it.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

Angelo said:


> “All week long you see people carrying water by here. Saturdays and Sundays, in particular, when people are off from work.”
> 
> Here’s the problem. The pump needed to push the water up the hill and into their home. Well, it’s broken. And U.S. sanctions are blocking the country from acquiring new pumps, motors, pipes and replacement parts.
> 
> *US Sanctions Leave Millions of Venezuelans Without Water*
> 
> 
> Does this president even know what sanctions are ?
> I don't even think he really wanted to be president, to be perfectly honest. It appears that Donald Trump is learning as he goes, like on-the-job training. ( He's like Joe Pesci in My Cousin Vinnie) He should have taken lessons from Obama on teleprompter reading , that's for sure.




trumps fault 

do they need specific  American parts or something ?


----------



## pismoe

i thought that you were in 'Arkansas' .   I think that my comment is correct .  Sanctions are done to disrupt and cause trouble so that those poor or regular people that are affected rise up and go to war against their 'maduro' type oppressors Angelo .   ------------------------------    'maduro' and his people only drink bottled water i bet  Angelo .


----------



## the other mike

pismoe said:


> i thought that you were in 'Arkansas' .   I think that my comment is correct .  Sanctions are done to disrupt and cause trouble so that those poor or regular people that are affected rise up and go to war against their 'maduro' type oppressors Angelo .   ------------------------------    'maduro' and his people only drink bottled water i bet  Angelo .


And you're drunk on red white and blue koolaid, pismoe.

*US Sanctions Leave Millions of Venezuelans Without Water*

“Because of the international economic blockade the United States has imposed on Venezuela it’s been impossible to buy the pumps, because the Venezuelan government has tried to send the funds twice in order to acquire the pumps, since we don’t have them here, because of the blockade. *And it has never worked, because they have blocked the companies and the countries that have been trying to help us.”*

President Donald Trump intensified sanctions on Venezuela in August 2017. According to Venezuela, the U.S. government has frozen $5.5 Billion U.S. dollars of Venezuelan funds in international accounts in at least 50 banks and financial institutions. Even if Venezuela could get the money abroad, the United States has threatened to sanction foreign companies for doing business with the country.

This is not an isolated reality. According to officials at the state water company Hidroven, as much as 15-20% of the country is facing water shortages due to U.S. sanctions.* We’re talking about millions of Venezuelans without potable running water, because of the U.S. government.*


----------



## pismoe

Angelo said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> i thought that you were in 'Arkansas' .   I think that my comment is correct .  Sanctions are done to disrupt and cause trouble so that those poor or regular people that are affected rise up and go to war against their 'maduro' type oppressors Angelo .   ------------------------------    'maduro' and his people only drink bottled water i bet  Angelo .
> 
> 
> 
> And you're drunk on red white and blue koolaid, pismoe.
> 
> *US Sanctions Leave Millions of Venezuelans Without Water*
> 
> “Because of the international economic blockade the United States has imposed on Venezuela it’s been impossible to buy the pumps, because the Venezuelan government has tried to send the funds twice in order to acquire the pumps, since we don’t have them here, because of the blockade. *And it has never worked, because they have blocked the companies and the countries that have been trying to help us.”*
> 
> President Donald Trump intensified sanctions on Venezuela in August 2017. According to Venezuela, the U.S. government has frozen $5.5 Billion U.S. dollars of Venezuelan funds in international accounts in at least 50 banks and financial institutions. Even if Venezuela could get the money abroad, the United States has threatened to sanction foreign companies for doing business with the country.
> 
> This is not an isolated reality. According to officials at the state water company Hidroven, as much as 15-20% of the country is facing water shortages due to U.S. sanctions.* We’re talking about millions of Venezuelans without potable running water, because of the U.S. government.*
Click to expand...

-------------------------------------------   its like i said , sanctions are supposed to work that way .   I think similar is happening in 'iran' and 'n. korea'   Angelo .


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Angelo said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> i thought that you were in 'Arkansas' .   I think that my comment is correct .  Sanctions are done to disrupt and cause trouble so that those poor or regular people that are affected rise up and go to war against their 'maduro' type oppressors Angelo .   ------------------------------    'maduro' and his people only drink bottled water i bet  Angelo .
> 
> 
> 
> And you're drunk on red white and blue koolaid, pismoe.
> 
> *US Sanctions Leave Millions of Venezuelans Without Water*
> 
> “Because of the international economic blockade the United States has imposed on Venezuela it’s been impossible to buy the pumps, because the Venezuelan government has tried to send the funds twice in order to acquire the pumps, since we don’t have them here, because of the blockade. *And it has never worked, because they have blocked the companies and the countries that have been trying to help us.”*
> 
> President Donald Trump intensified sanctions on Venezuela in August 2017. According to Venezuela, the U.S. government has frozen $5.5 Billion U.S. dollars of Venezuelan funds in international accounts in at least 50 banks and financial institutions. Even if Venezuela could get the money abroad, the United States has threatened to sanction foreign companies for doing business with the country.
> 
> This is not an isolated reality. According to officials at the state water company Hidroven, as much as 15-20% of the country is facing water shortages due to U.S. sanctions.* We’re talking about millions of Venezuelans without potable running water, because of the U.S. government.*
Click to expand...


Which sanction prohibits Venezuela from importing pumps for water?
Which sanction prohibits selling water pumps to Venezuela?​
Link?


----------



## pismoe

don't know but if i was the Trump i wouldn't allow sale anything of USA Manufacture to the 'venzies' if i had Sanctions on the 'venzies'  TPatriot .


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

pismoe said:


> don't know but if i was the Trump i wouldn't allow sale anything of USA Manufacture to the 'venzies' if i had Sanctions on the 'venzies'  TPatriot .



From what I've read, sanctions are on particular individuals and on the oil sector.
There is no blockade and nothing about water pumps.


----------



## the other mike

Bolivia will be next.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Angelo said:


> Bolivia will be next.



I see Paul's mad cow disease hasn't improved.


----------



## the other mike

Toddsterpatriot said:


> From what I've read, sanctions are on particular individuals and on the oil sector.
> There is no blockade and nothing about water pumps.


We have covert war operations all the time. What makes you think black ops don't do white collar crimes ?


----------



## skye

Wow!

Venezuela is beginning to look like     San Francisco  ....wow

and that is low!....very low and dirty

who'd have said!


----------



## skye

I wouldn't say US sanctions ...but rather  Socialism!  



*US Sanctions Leave Millions of Venezuelans Without Water*


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Angelo said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> From what I've read, sanctions are on particular individuals and on the oil sector.
> There is no blockade and nothing about water pumps.
> 
> 
> 
> We have covert war operations all the time. What makes you think black ops don't do white collar crimes ?
Click to expand...


We're covertly blocking the delivery of water pumps?
With no sanction against water pumping equipment?


----------



## HenryBHough

No pumps?

Are even Cuba and Russia tired of supporting Communism?


----------



## MAGAman

Bleipriester said:


> The Venezuelan crisis is made in USA. That´s the point.


America-Haters never miss an opportunity to support a murdering dictator.


----------



## Yousaidwhat

Angelo said:


> “All week long you see people carrying water by here. Saturdays and Sundays, in particular, when people are off from work.”
> 
> Here’s the problem. The pump needed to push the water up the hill and into their home. Well, it’s broken. And U.S. sanctions are blocking the country from acquiring new pumps, motors, pipes and replacement parts.
> 
> *US Sanctions Leave Millions of Venezuelans Without Water*
> 
> 
> Does this president even know what sanctions are ?
> I don't even think he really wanted to be president, to be perfectly honest. It appears that Donald Trump is learning as he goes, like on-the-job training. ( He's like Joe Pesci in My Cousin Vinnie) He should have taken lessons from Obama on teleprompter reading , that's for sure.


Are you serious?

US sanctions?

For basic needs in a sovereign nation?

TRUMP DID IT...

PLEASE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yousaidwhat

theHawk said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> “All week long you see people carrying water by here. Saturdays and Sundays, in particular, when people are off from work.”
> 
> Here’s the problem. The pump needed to push the water up the hill and into their home. Well, it’s broken. And U.S. sanctions are blocking the country from acquiring new pumps, motors, pipes and replacement parts.
> 
> *US Sanctions Leave Millions of Venezuelans Without Water*
> 
> 
> Does this president even know what sanctions are ?
> I don't even think he really wanted to be president, to be perfectly honest. It appears that Donald Trump is learning as he goes, like on-the-job training. ( He's like Joe Pesci in My Cousin Vinnie) He should have taken lessons from Obama on teleprompter reading , that's for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So why doesn’t Maduro step down for the sake of his people?
Click to expand...

Because...

Democratic Socialist...


----------



## Ringel05

Angelo said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are ya sure he's not an Illuminati puppet?
> 
> 
> 
> In Venezuela, Life After Socialism Will Require IMF Life Support
Click to expand...

Oh my, if Forbes says so......


----------



## Ringel05

Angelo said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> So let me ask you.....   If Trump decided that having the Democrats controlling congress right now, was a threat to his power, and decided to create a new governing body to replace Congress... stacked with pro-Trump Republicans.......
> 
> Would you be defending him?  Would you be complaining if the international community put up sanctions against him?
> 
> Or.... are you a scum sucking bit of human trash Hypocrite?
> 
> Just curious.
> 
> 
> 
> You need to go back
> and ask yourself
> what the fuck you are talking about . Guaido is an IMF puppet. Period.
> What part of my OP do you not comprehend ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are ya sure he's not an Illuminati puppet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or Bilderberg Group ? Good point.
> It's actually the NGCC. (Network of Global Corporate Control)
Click to expand...

Have you considered psychiatric help?


----------



## Yousaidwhat

Bleipriester said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> who gives a shit???
> 
> 
> 
> You are an incredible hypocrite. Now it all adds up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> people are dying all over the world
> people are dying in the US
> the OP is laughable --should be in the humor section
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Venezuelan crisis is made in USA. That´s the point.
Click to expand...

Laughable..

Please do elaborate.


----------



## Yousaidwhat

Bleipriester said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> who gives a shit???
> 
> 
> 
> You are an incredible hypocrite. Now it all adds up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> people are dying all over the world
> people are dying in the US
> the OP is laughable --should be in the humor section
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Venezuelan crisis is made in USA. That´s the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> those Americans --again??
> all these countries are shitholes--just above the African ones
> always have been long before the US did anything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not right about this. Venezuela was thriving.
Click to expand...

Until?

Socialism?


----------



## Yousaidwhat

Weatherman2020 said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> “All week long you see people carrying water by here. Saturdays and Sundays, in particular, when people are off from work.”
> 
> Here’s the problem. The pump needed to push the water up the hill and into their home. Well, it’s broken. And U.S. sanctions are blocking the country from acquiring new pumps, motors, pipes and replacement parts.
> 
> *US Sanctions Leave Millions of Venezuelans Without Water*
> 
> 
> Does this president even know what sanctions are ?
> I don't even think he really wanted to be president, to be perfectly honest. It appears that Donald Trump is learning as he goes, like on-the-job training. ( He's like Joe Pesci in My Cousin Vinnie) He should have taken lessons from Obama on teleprompter reading , that's for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So America controls earths water?  Cool!
Click to expand...

I want it all...

I want it all...

I want it all...

I want it now...

Sorry...

I couldn't help myself.


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> First they need to know.
> 
> 
> 
> True, it's not like it's all over the internet........., or that there isn't instant diplomatic contact between the two countries..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is not just a pump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya think?  Of course the Russians wouldn't know what else is involved or be able to fix it considering they're still in the stone age......
> 
> Dud, (yeah I spelled it right), play these games with the gullible not with me.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don´t understand. Venezuela is a sovereign nation, neither American nor Russian property. It is likely that this pump is already repaired. There is no reason to assume that there is chaos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then make yourself clear next time, looked like you were doing your usual Russia/Venezuela good, US bad number.........
> Of course if one took the article at face value it's a calamity!!  It's chaos!!!  And it's all the US's fault........
Click to expand...

Know your gov. Look what they have published.
https://thegrayzone.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/05/US-Department-of-State-Venezuela-actions.pdf


----------



## Bleipriester

MAGAman said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Venezuelan crisis is made in USA. That´s the point.
> 
> 
> 
> America-Haters never miss an opportunity to support a murdering dictator.
Click to expand...

And you are one of them.


----------



## Bleipriester

Yousaidwhat said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> who gives a shit???
> 
> 
> 
> You are an incredible hypocrite. Now it all adds up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> people are dying all over the world
> people are dying in the US
> the OP is laughable --should be in the humor section
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Venezuelan crisis is made in USA. That´s the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Laughable..
> 
> Please do elaborate.
Click to expand...

US-opposition, US-sanctions, they create the crisis, they deepen the crisis.


----------



## Aletheia4u




----------



## Weatherman2020

Bleipriester said:


> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> who gives a shit???
> 
> 
> 
> You are an incredible hypocrite. Now it all adds up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> people are dying all over the world
> people are dying in the US
> the OP is laughable --should be in the humor section
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Venezuelan crisis is made in USA. That´s the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Laughable..
> 
> Please do elaborate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> US-opposition, US-sanctions, they create the crisis, they deepen the crisis.
Click to expand...

America controls the world. All 189 nations of the world bow before us.


----------



## Bleipriester

Weatherman2020 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are an incredible hypocrite. Now it all adds up.
> 
> 
> 
> people are dying all over the world
> people are dying in the US
> the OP is laughable --should be in the humor section
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Venezuelan crisis is made in USA. That´s the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Laughable..
> 
> Please do elaborate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> US-opposition, US-sanctions, they create the crisis, they deepen the crisis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> America controls the world. All 189 nations of the world bow before us.
Click to expand...

Leaderships are paid. Europe is the world´s largest economy.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Bleipriester said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> people are dying all over the world
> people are dying in the US
> the OP is laughable --should be in the humor section
> 
> 
> 
> The Venezuelan crisis is made in USA. That´s the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Laughable..
> 
> Please do elaborate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> US-opposition, US-sanctions, they create the crisis, they deepen the crisis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> America controls the world. All 189 nations of the world bow before us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Leaderships are paid. Europe is the world´s largest economy.
Click to expand...

So why isn’t Europe saving you?

Oh yeah. America rules Europe too. I forgot.


----------



## Jitss617

Angelo said:


> “All week long you see people carrying water by here. Saturdays and Sundays, in particular, when people are off from work.”
> 
> Here’s the problem. The pump needed to push the water up the hill and into their home. Well, it’s broken. And U.S. sanctions are blocking the country from acquiring new pumps, motors, pipes and replacement parts.
> 
> *US Sanctions Leave Millions of Venezuelans Without Water*
> 
> 
> Does this president even know what sanctions are ?
> I don't even think he really wanted to be president, to be perfectly honest. It appears that Donald Trump is learning as he goes, like on-the-job training. ( He's like Joe Pesci in My Cousin Vinnie) He should have taken lessons from Obama on teleprompter reading , that's for sure.


Why don’t you give them water


----------



## Bleipriester

Weatherman2020 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Venezuelan crisis is made in USA. That´s the point.
> 
> 
> 
> Laughable..
> 
> Please do elaborate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> US-opposition, US-sanctions, they create the crisis, they deepen the crisis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> America controls the world. All 189 nations of the world bow before us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Leaderships are paid. Europe is the world´s largest economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So why isn’t Europe saving you?
> 
> Oh yeah. America rules Europe too. I forgot.
Click to expand...

Because "we" have to save Europe.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Bleipriester said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Laughable..
> 
> Please do elaborate.
> 
> 
> 
> US-opposition, US-sanctions, they create the crisis, they deepen the crisis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> America controls the world. All 189 nations of the world bow before us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Leaderships are paid. Europe is the world´s largest economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So why isn’t Europe saving you?
> 
> Oh yeah. America rules Europe too. I forgot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because "we" have to save Europe.
Click to expand...

You have to save Europe?  Is Europe out of water to?


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Weatherman2020 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> US-opposition, US-sanctions, they create the crisis, they deepen the crisis.
> 
> 
> 
> America controls the world. All 189 nations of the world bow before us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Leaderships are paid. Europe is the world´s largest economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So why isn’t Europe saving you?
> 
> Oh yeah. America rules Europe too. I forgot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because "we" have to save Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have to save Europe?  Is Europe out of water to?
Click to expand...


We saved them twice...that's enough


----------



## Bleipriester

Weatherman2020 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> US-opposition, US-sanctions, they create the crisis, they deepen the crisis.
> 
> 
> 
> America controls the world. All 189 nations of the world bow before us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Leaderships are paid. Europe is the world´s largest economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So why isn’t Europe saving you?
> 
> Oh yeah. America rules Europe too. I forgot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because "we" have to save Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have to save Europe?  Is Europe out of water to?
Click to expand...

They love the spending but knock at our door when they are belly up.


----------



## Bleipriester

SassyIrishLass said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> America controls the world. All 189 nations of the world bow before us.
> 
> 
> 
> Leaderships are paid. Europe is the world´s largest economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So why isn’t Europe saving you?
> 
> Oh yeah. America rules Europe too. I forgot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because "we" have to save Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have to save Europe?  Is Europe out of water to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We saved them twice...that's enough
Click to expand...

We should keep Washington busy - for the world´s sake.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Bleipriester said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> America controls the world. All 189 nations of the world bow before us.
> 
> 
> 
> Leaderships are paid. Europe is the world´s largest economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So why isn’t Europe saving you?
> 
> Oh yeah. America rules Europe too. I forgot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because "we" have to save Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have to save Europe?  Is Europe out of water to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They love the spending but knock at our door when they are belly up.
Click to expand...

Europe won’t save Venezuela?  Shameful.


----------



## Bleipriester

Weatherman2020 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leaderships are paid. Europe is the world´s largest economy.
> 
> 
> 
> So why isn’t Europe saving you?
> 
> Oh yeah. America rules Europe too. I forgot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because "we" have to save Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have to save Europe?  Is Europe out of water to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They love the spending but knock at our door when they are belly up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Europe won’t save Venezuela?  Shameful.
Click to expand...

No, those paragon democrats prefer to support a fascist self-proclaimed "President", instead.


----------



## dannyboys

Angelo said:


> This could be a shining moment for the Clinton Foundation to step in and be humanitarian heroes again. (Oh wait they never really were )


The Clinton Foundation would like to help but they have already spent their humanitarian relief budget on the Haitians.
OH WAIT!


----------



## Weatherman2020

Bleipriester said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why isn’t Europe saving you?
> 
> Oh yeah. America rules Europe too. I forgot.
> 
> 
> 
> Because "we" have to save Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have to save Europe?  Is Europe out of water to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They love the spending but knock at our door when they are belly up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Europe won’t save Venezuela?  Shameful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, those paragon democrats prefer to support a fascist self-proclaimed "President", instead.
Click to expand...

Democrats control Europe?  How does that work?


----------



## Bleipriester

Weatherman2020 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because "we" have to save Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> You have to save Europe?  Is Europe out of water to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They love the spending but knock at our door when they are belly up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Europe won’t save Venezuela?  Shameful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, those paragon democrats prefer to support a fascist self-proclaimed "President", instead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrats control Europe?  How does that work?
Click to expand...

My term refers to democrats in general, not to a certain party.


----------



## blastoff

Last time I looked at a map of South America I noticed in addition to Venezuela there’s a bunch of other countries down there, neighbors so to speak.  As such they’re a lot closer than the US is to Maduro’s folks and there’s a 100% certainty these neighbors too drink water and can be persuaded to share it with their Vene neighbors.  

How do you say brotherly love in Espanol?


----------



## Weatherman2020

Bleipriester said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have to save Europe?  Is Europe out of water to?
> 
> 
> 
> They love the spending but knock at our door when they are belly up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Europe won’t save Venezuela?  Shameful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, those paragon democrats prefer to support a fascist self-proclaimed "President", instead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrats control Europe?  How does that work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My term refers to democrats in general, not to a certain party.
Click to expand...

‘Democrats’ doesn’t refer to a specific party? Okay....  
Why isn’t China helping Venezuela?  Oh that’s right, America controls them too.


----------



## Bleipriester

Weatherman2020 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> They love the spending but knock at our door when they are belly up.
> 
> 
> 
> Europe won’t save Venezuela?  Shameful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, those paragon democrats prefer to support a fascist self-proclaimed "President", instead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrats control Europe?  How does that work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My term refers to democrats in general, not to a certain party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ‘Democrats’ doesn’t refer to a specific party? Okay....
> Why isn’t China helping Venezuela?  Oh that’s right, America controls them too.
Click to expand...

1. Not in Europe.
2. 71 tons of Chinese medical supplies arrived this month Erneut Hilfslieferungen aus China in Venezuela eingetroffen


----------



## harmonica

Bleipriester said:


> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> who gives a shit???
> 
> 
> 
> You are an incredible hypocrite. Now it all adds up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> people are dying all over the world
> people are dying in the US
> the OP is laughable --should be in the humor section
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Venezuelan crisis is made in USA. That´s the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Laughable..
> 
> Please do elaborate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> US-opposition, US-sanctions, they create the crisis, they deepen the crisis.
Click to expand...

well then, they are too stupid anyway


----------



## harmonica

idb said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> who gives a shit???
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for taking the time and effort to contribute to this thread.
Click to expand...

you are welcome and my pleasure to point out the stupid shit


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> True, it's not like it's all over the internet........., or that there isn't instant diplomatic contact between the two countries..........
> 
> 
> 
> It is not just a pump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya think?  Of course the Russians wouldn't know what else is involved or be able to fix it considering they're still in the stone age......
> 
> Dud, (yeah I spelled it right), play these games with the gullible not with me.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don´t understand. Venezuela is a sovereign nation, neither American nor Russian property. It is likely that this pump is already repaired. There is no reason to assume that there is chaos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then make yourself clear next time, looked like you were doing your usual Russia/Venezuela good, US bad number.........
> Of course if one took the article at face value it's a calamity!!  It's chaos!!!  And it's all the US's fault........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Know your gov. Look what they have published.
> https://thegrayzone.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/05/US-Department-of-State-Venezuela-actions.pdf
Click to expand...

Yeah?  So?  What does that have to do with anything considering it's not fake.  Proposed actions/responses?  Really?


----------



## harmonica

BleiPriester hates America/Israel/etc ...he always denigrates the US military 
go to Somalia and see how you like it there


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is not just a pump.
> 
> 
> 
> Ya think?  Of course the Russians wouldn't know what else is involved or be able to fix it considering they're still in the stone age......
> 
> Dud, (yeah I spelled it right), play these games with the gullible not with me.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don´t understand. Venezuela is a sovereign nation, neither American nor Russian property. It is likely that this pump is already repaired. There is no reason to assume that there is chaos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then make yourself clear next time, looked like you were doing your usual Russia/Venezuela good, US bad number.........
> Of course if one took the article at face value it's a calamity!!  It's chaos!!!  And it's all the US's fault........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Know your gov. Look what they have published.
> https://thegrayzone.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/05/US-Department-of-State-Venezuela-actions.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah?  So?  What does that have to do with anything considering it's not fake.  Proposed actions/responses?  Really?
Click to expand...

If you read it you see your gov is aware of and even proud about the impact of their sanctions.
This is why the paper has been removed recently from official servers.


----------



## the other mike

harmonica said:


> BleiPriester hates America/Israel/etc ...he always denigrates the US military
> go to Somalia and see how you like it there


War hawks like this are the ones who denigrate our troops by getting them killed in wars based on lies like Vietnam and Iraq.

Lindsey Graham, Mike Pompeo....these guys don't give a hoot about "restoring democracy" to the people of Venezuela. They care about getting the Koch Brothers oil to the Texas refineries.


----------



## harmonica

Angelo said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> BleiPriester hates America/Israel/etc ...he always denigrates the US military
> go to Somalia and see how you like it there
> 
> 
> 
> War hawks like this are the ones who denigrate our troops by getting them killed in wars based on lies like Vietnam and Iraq.
> 
> Lindsey Graham, Mike Pompeo....these guys don't give a hoot about "restoring democracy" to the people of Venezuela.
Click to expand...

hahahahahahha--you jsut fked up big time--again


> Douglas *MacArthur Quotes*. The *soldier* above all others prays for peace, for it is the*soldier* who must suffer and bear the deepest wounds and scars of *war*.



....I've been reading.researching war for over 40 years.....I, more than those who do not read/etc about it, know how horrible it is
..I served for 8 years
you prove yourself to be a dumbass
I am AGAINST the Vietnam War


----------



## the other mike

harmonica said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> BleiPriester hates America/Israel/etc ...he always denigrates the US military
> go to Somalia and see how you like it there
> 
> 
> 
> War hawks like this are the ones who denigrate our troops by getting them killed in wars based on lies like Vietnam and Iraq.
> 
> Lindsey Graham, Mike Pompeo....these guys don't give a hoot about "restoring democracy" to the people of Venezuela.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahahahahha--you jsut fked up big time--again
> 
> 
> 
> Douglas *MacArthur Quotes*. The *soldier* above all others prays for peace, for it is the*soldier* who must suffer and bear the deepest wounds and scars of *war*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ....I've been reading.researching war for over 40 years.....I, more than those who do not read/etc about it, know how horrible it is
> ..I served for 8 years
> you prove yourself to be a dumbass
> I am AGAINST the Vietnam War
Click to expand...

What are you talking about ?


----------



## harmonica

Angelo said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> BleiPriester hates America/Israel/etc ...he always denigrates the US military
> go to Somalia and see how you like it there
> 
> 
> 
> War hawks like this are the ones who denigrate our troops by getting them killed in wars based on lies like Vietnam and Iraq.
> 
> Lindsey Graham, Mike Pompeo....these guys don't give a hoot about "restoring democracy" to the people of Venezuela.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahahahahha--you jsut fked up big time--again
> 
> 
> 
> Douglas *MacArthur Quotes*. The *soldier* above all others prays for peace, for it is the*soldier* who must suffer and bear the deepest wounds and scars of *war*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ....I've been reading.researching war for over 40 years.....I, more than those who do not read/etc about it, know how horrible it is
> ..I served for 8 years
> you prove yourself to be a dumbass
> I am AGAINST the Vietnam War
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you talking about ?
Click to expand...

did you not call me a warhawk who thinks Vietnam was ok?


----------



## boedicca

The thread title is inaccurate.

Socialism has left Venezuelans without water...food...toilet paper...antibiotics...electricity............freedom.


----------



## the other mike

You care about the troops ?
Put some real American soldiers in DC like Tulsi and Jesse,...


----------



## the other mike

boedicca said:


> The thread title is inaccurate.
> 
> Socialism has left Venezuelans without water...food...toilet paper...antibiotics...electricity............freedom.


You know the other day I was at a Dollar General store in Texas, and the lady in front of me in the checkout line was complaining that the '2 for $1' snack chips went up to 87¢ each or something like that.

So I'm shaking my head, biting my tongue, thinking Americans are so in for a wake up call it ain't even funny. I wanted to say you know in Venezuela that little bag of chips is about $10 right now, but they would have probably said 'where's that ?' and really pissed me off.


----------



## boedicca

Angelo said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thread title is inaccurate.
> 
> Socialism has left Venezuelans without water...food...toilet paper...antibiotics...electricity............freedom.
> 
> 
> 
> You know the other day I was at a Dollar General store in Texas, and the lady in front of me in the checkout line was complaining that the '2 for $1' snack chips went up to 87¢ each or something like that.
> 
> So I'm shaking my head, biting my tongue, thinking Americans are so in for a wake up call it ain't even funny. I wanted to say you know in Venezuela that little bag of chips is about $10 right now, but they would have probably said where's that ?
Click to expand...



They have chips in Venezuela now?

Who knew?


----------



## whitehall

Real news? Hardly. It's a possibly fictional mostly unverified anecdotal account of  water problem that has been going on for decades. Lefties buy into it out of hatred for their own President.


----------



## the other mike

whitehall said:


> Real news? Hardly. It's a possibly fictional mostly unverified anecdotal account of  water problem that has been going on for decades. Lefties buy into it out of hatred for their own President.


You like being wrong a lot, I'm noticing.
It doesn't get stressful sometimes, having that burden to lug around ?


----------



## Darkwind

Bleipriester said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> who gives a shit???
> 
> 
> 
> You are an incredible hypocrite. Now it all adds up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> people are dying all over the world
> people are dying in the US
> the OP is laughable --should be in the humor section
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Venezuelan crisis is made in USA. That´s the point.
Click to expand...

It actually is a lie, but that is the point.


----------



## harmonica

....you know you live in a shithole created by the indigenous people when they rely on ANOTHER country for just WATER !!!!!


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya think?  Of course the Russians wouldn't know what else is involved or be able to fix it considering they're still in the stone age......
> 
> Dud, (yeah I spelled it right), play these games with the gullible not with me.......
> 
> 
> 
> You don´t understand. Venezuela is a sovereign nation, neither American nor Russian property. It is likely that this pump is already repaired. There is no reason to assume that there is chaos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then make yourself clear next time, looked like you were doing your usual Russia/Venezuela good, US bad number.........
> Of course if one took the article at face value it's a calamity!!  It's chaos!!!  And it's all the US's fault........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Know your gov. Look what they have published.
> https://thegrayzone.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/05/US-Department-of-State-Venezuela-actions.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah?  So?  What does that have to do with anything considering it's not fake.  Proposed actions/responses?  Really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you read it you see your gov is aware of and even proud about the impact of their sanctions.
> This is why the paper has been removed recently from official servers.
Click to expand...

You found it on the internet so it must be true........ 
Reality check, our sanctions are pretty much meaningless as long as Russia is willing to help out Venezuela.  If Venezuela is suffering from our sanctions it's Russia's fault for not stepping up to the plate or Venezuela's fault for not asking for Russian help........  Oops
Once again save your bull shit for the gullible and clueless, not me.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Angelo said:


> You care about the troops ?
> Put some real American soldiers in DC like Tulsi and Jesse,...



Jesse is a nut job.


----------



## the other mike

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Jesse is a nut job.


I'll take the truth from a "nut job" over lies from a pos fucking scumbag war criminal like Dick Cheney or Hillary Clitgone any day.any day.


----------



## danielpalos

Angelo said:


> “All week long you see people carrying water by here. Saturdays and Sundays, in particular, when people are off from work.”
> 
> Here’s the problem. The pump needed to push the water up the hill and into their home. Well, it’s broken. And U.S. sanctions are blocking the country from acquiring new pumps, motors, pipes and replacement parts.
> 
> *US Sanctions Leave Millions of Venezuelans Without Water*
> 
> 
> Does this president even know what sanctions are ?
> I don't even think he really wanted to be president, to be perfectly honest. It appears that Donald Trump is learning as he goes, like on-the-job training. ( He's like Joe Pesci in My Cousin Vinnie) He should have taken lessons from Obama on teleprompter reading , that's for sure.


sounds like a job for a Corps of Engineers; all of those products should be able to be produced locally, for as long as necessary.


----------



## the other mike

danielpalos said:


> sounds like a job for a Corps of Engineers; all of those products should be able to be produced locally, for as long as necessary.


China and Russia could easily step in and save them, but they're sitting back watching the US embarrass itself again.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Angelo said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse is a nut job.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take the truth from a "nut job" over lies from a pos fucking scumbag war criminal like Dick Cheney or Hillary Clitgone any day.any day.
Click to expand...


Still no source for the sanction that prevents water pumps from being imported by Venezuela?


----------



## danielpalos

boedicca said:


> The thread title is inaccurate.
> 
> Socialism has left Venezuelans without water...food...toilet paper...antibiotics...electricity............freedom.


lousy right wing management fails to find solutions.


----------



## danielpalos

Angelo said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> sounds like a job for a Corps of Engineers; all of those products should be able to be produced locally, for as long as necessary.
> 
> 
> 
> China and Russia could easily step in and save them, but they're sitting back watching the US embarrass itself again.
Click to expand...

they should be able to pioneer their own solutions in cases like these.


----------



## the other mike

danielpalos said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> sounds like a job for a Corps of Engineers; all of those products should be able to be produced locally, for as long as necessary.
> 
> 
> 
> China and Russia could easily step in and save them, but they're sitting back watching the US embarrass itself again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they should be able to pioneer their own solutions in cases like these.
Click to expand...

Some super -rich cats like Richard Branson and Warren Buffet could jump in there and help out , but that's when you start wondering ......exactly what forces are behind this foreign policy and is it really all about the petro-dollar ?
The rug could be pulled out from under us any time and the PTB know it, so they're lashing out like a cornered raccoon at anyone who looks crosseyed at them.


----------



## danielpalos

they have Government for a reason.  

Our federal doctrine prohibits that form of sloth in Government. 

There is no provision for excuses in our federal doctrine; it may merely require a corps of engineers.


----------



## Ringel05

Angelo said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> sounds like a job for a Corps of Engineers; all of those products should be able to be produced locally, for as long as necessary.
> 
> 
> 
> China and Russia could easily step in and save them, but they're sitting back watching the US embarrass itself again.
Click to expand...

That's called propaganda value and you're eating it up alive.......


----------



## Ringel05

Ringel05 said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> sounds like a job for a Corps of Engineers; all of those products should be able to be produced locally, for as long as necessary.
> 
> 
> 
> China and Russia could easily step in and save them, but they're sitting back watching the US embarrass itself again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's called propaganda value and you're eating it up alive.......
Click to expand...

Not to mention that you just laid the blame where it belongs on Venezuela, Russia and China.......


----------



## Ringel05

Angelo said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse is a nut job.
> 
> 
> 
> *I'll take the truth from a "nut job"* over lies from a pos fucking scumbag war criminal like Dick Cheney or Hillary Clitgone any day.any day.
Click to expand...

Not surprising......


----------



## the other mike

Ringel05 said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse is a nut job.
> 
> 
> 
> *I'll take the truth from a "nut job"* over lies from a pos fucking scumbag war criminal like Dick Cheney or Hillary Clitgone any day.any day.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not surprising......
Click to expand...

Well isn't that special.
Like today I woke up with one goal- to give a fuck about what you say.


----------



## Ringel05

Angelo said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse is a nut job.
> 
> 
> 
> *I'll take the truth from a "nut job"* over lies from a pos fucking scumbag war criminal like Dick Cheney or Hillary Clitgone any day.any day.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not surprising......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well isn't that special.
> Like today I woke up with one goal- to give a fuck about what you say.
Click to expand...

Don't expect you to, conversely........  Oops......


----------



## 2aguy

Angelo said:


> “All week long you see people carrying water by here. Saturdays and Sundays, in particular, when people are off from work.”
> 
> Here’s the problem. The pump needed to push the water up the hill and into their home. Well, it’s broken. And U.S. sanctions are blocking the country from acquiring new pumps, motors, pipes and replacement parts.
> 
> *US Sanctions Leave Millions of Venezuelans Without Water*
> 
> 
> Does this president even know what sanctions are ?
> I don't even think he really wanted to be president, to be perfectly honest. It appears that Donald Trump is learning as he goes, like on-the-job training. ( He's like Joe Pesci in My Cousin Vinnie) He should have taken lessons from Obama on teleprompter reading , that's for sure.




Let me fix your thread....

Venezuela's turn toward socialism destroys country, leaves millions without water....

There...fixed your thread


----------



## EvilCat Breath

If a democrat is speaking they are lying.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/beta.w...9-af5b-b51b7ff322e9_story.html?outputType=amp


----------



## the other mike

Ringel05 said:


> Don't expect you to, conversely........  Oops......


Laugh it up clown.
You're the one who insulted a Navy Seal on Memorial Day.


----------



## Ringel05

Angelo said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't expect you to, conversely........  Oops......
> 
> 
> 
> Laugh it up clown.
> You're the one who insulted a Navy Seal on Memorial Day.
Click to expand...

Just because he was a Navy Seal doesn't mean he can't become a nut job.....  Nice deflection attempt though.


----------



## Ringel05

Angelo said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't expect you to, conversely........  Oops......
> 
> 
> 
> Laugh it up clown.
> You're the one who insulted a Navy Seal on Memorial Day.
Click to expand...

Oh and BTW, I'm former Navy, joined in 72'.......  My Marines called me 'Doc'.......


----------



## the other mike

Ringel05 said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't expect you to, conversely........  Oops......
> 
> 
> 
> Laugh it up clown.
> You're the one who insulted a Navy Seal on Memorial Day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh and BTW, I'm former Navy, joined in 72'.......  My Marines called me 'Doc'.......
Click to expand...

If you have a beef with Jesse Ventura, you could be a former Wendy's burger-flipper for all I care.


----------



## HenryBHough

Read just a few minutes ago that a shipload of pumps have arrived from Cuba.

The motors for them won't run without electricity so they're useless.


----------



## the other mike

I actually have one problem with Governor Ventura.
He pronouces nuclear - 'nookular', the same way George W Bush does, and I've tried to tell people around him to correct him, but it's hard to get through there.


----------



## Ringel05

Angelo said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't expect you to, conversely........  Oops......
> 
> 
> 
> Laugh it up clown.
> You're the one who insulted a Navy Seal on Memorial Day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh and BTW, I'm former Navy, joined in 72'.......  My Marines called me 'Doc'.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you have a beef with Jesse Ventura, you could be a former Wendy's burger-flipper for all I care.
Click to expand...

Why would I have a beef with a nut job?  You guys are just pure entertainment........


----------



## the other mike

HenryBHough said:


> Why would I have a beef with a nut job?  You guys are just pure entertainment........


Yeah . Americans are eaily entertained and distracted inside their propaganda bubble aren't they. ? A sheep dome of obedient Gomers always eager to do the dirty work..


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Angelo said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I have a beef with a nut job?  You guys are just pure entertainment........
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah . Americans are eaily entertained and distracted inside their propaganda bubble aren't they. ? A sheep dome of obedient Gomers always eager to do the dirty work..
Click to expand...


*Americans are eaily entertained and distracted inside their propaganda bubble aren't they. *

But enough about you and Jesse.


----------



## Ringel05

Angelo said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I have a beef with a nut job?  You guys are just pure entertainment........
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah . Americans are eaily entertained and distracted inside their propaganda bubble aren't they. ? A sheep dome of obedient Gomers always eager to do the dirty work..
Click to expand...

Love your projection there dud.......  (Yeah, I spelled it correctly......)


----------



## Andylusion

Angelo said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> So let me ask you.....   If Trump decided that having the Democrats controlling congress right now, was a threat to his power, and decided to create a new governing body to replace Congress... stacked with pro-Trump Republicans.......
> 
> Would you be defending him?  Would you be complaining if the international community put up sanctions against him?
> 
> Or.... are you a scum sucking bit of human trash Hypocrite?
> 
> Just curious.
> 
> 
> 
> You need to go back
> and ask yourself
> what the fuck you are talking about . Guaido is an IMF puppet. Period.
> What part of my OP do you not comprehend ?
Click to expand...


You seem to be confused on how this came about.

The elections put in a sweeping majority in the Venezuelan National Assembly.   Maduro unconstitutionally created a new National Constituent Assembly.   Then the unconstitutional Pro-Maduro NCA, stripped power from the constitutional opposition National Assembly.

This is about as clear of an example of a total dictatorship, as one could possibly imagine.   The will of the people has been completely overthrown.

The opposition National Assembly that was elected by the people, then declared, in accordance with their constitution, that Maduro was a usurper.   It was the National Assembly, elected by the people, that declared Guaidó the intern president.

Where do you see the US in any of that?  You don't.  There is no information or evidence, suggesting that the US was involved in any of this.


----------



## the other mike

Andylusion said:


> You seem to be confused on how this came about.
> 
> The elections put in a sweeping majority in the Venezuelan National Assembly.   Maduro unconstitutionally created a new National Constituent Assembly.   Then the unconstitutional Pro-Maduro NCA, stripped power from the constitutional opposition National Assembly.
> 
> This is about as clear of an example of a total dictatorship, as one could possibly imagine.   The will of the people has been completely overthrown.
> 
> The opposition National Assembly that was elected by the people, then declared, in accordance with their constitution, that Maduro was a usurper.   It was the National Assembly, elected by the people, that declared Guaidó the intern president.
> 
> Where do you see the US in any of that?  You don't.  There is no information or evidence, suggesting that the US was involved in any of this.


Thank you for that highly-informative briefing, Vice President Pence.


----------



## the other mike

What he said;


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

Angelo said:


> What he said;


Says the guy who is the biggest defender of a butchering thug dictator here. Putin has him in his pocket now.
You must love that totalitarian a-hole Maduro more than ever.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

Andylusion said:


> You seem to be confused on how this came about.
> 
> The elections put in a sweeping majority in the Venezuelan National Assembly. Maduro unconstitutionally created a new National Constituent Assembly. Then the unconstitutional Pro-Maduro NCA, stripped power from the constitutional opposition National Assembly.
> 
> This is about as clear of an example of a total dictatorship, as one could possibly imagine. The will of the people has been completely overthrown.
> 
> The opposition National Assembly that was elected by the people, then declared, in accordance with their constitution, that Maduro was a usurper. It was the National Assembly, elected by the people, that declared Guaidó the intern president.
> 
> Where do you see the US in any of that? You don't. There is no information or evidence, suggesting that the US was involved in any of this.


An A-1 assessment of the problem with Venezuela. Maduro seized power illegally and now holds onto it by brute killing force. The bus driver who stole a nation now sits under Vlad Putin's wing. That someone defends all this is enough to make a person puke.


----------



## Bleipriester

Darkwind said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> who gives a shit???
> 
> 
> 
> You are an incredible hypocrite. Now it all adds up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> people are dying all over the world
> people are dying in the US
> the OP is laughable --should be in the humor section
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Venezuelan crisis is made in USA. That´s the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It actually is a lie, but that is the point.
Click to expand...

You know it is not. It is not a secret that Washington seeks "transition".


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don´t understand. Venezuela is a sovereign nation, neither American nor Russian property. It is likely that this pump is already repaired. There is no reason to assume that there is chaos.
> 
> 
> 
> Then make yourself clear next time, looked like you were doing your usual Russia/Venezuela good, US bad number.........
> Of course if one took the article at face value it's a calamity!!  It's chaos!!!  And it's all the US's fault........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Know your gov. Look what they have published.
> https://thegrayzone.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/05/US-Department-of-State-Venezuela-actions.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah?  So?  What does that have to do with anything considering it's not fake.  Proposed actions/responses?  Really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you read it you see your gov is aware of and even proud about the impact of their sanctions.
> This is why the paper has been removed recently from official servers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You found it on the internet so it must be true........
> Reality check, our sanctions are pretty much meaningless as long as Russia is willing to help out Venezuela.  If Venezuela is suffering from our sanctions it's Russia's fault for not stepping up to the plate or Venezuela's fault for not asking for Russian help........  Oops
> Once again save your bull shit for the gullible and clueless, not me.
Click to expand...

Your Brazilian embassy forgot to delete it 
Western Hemisphere: Fact Sheet: U.S. Actions on Venezuela | U.S. Embassy & Consulates in Brazil

When your government imposes cruel sanctions, it takes the sole responsibility. That should be clear.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then make yourself clear next time, looked like you were doing your usual Russia/Venezuela good, US bad number.........
> Of course if one took the article at face value it's a calamity!!  It's chaos!!!  And it's all the US's fault........
> 
> 
> 
> Know your gov. Look what they have published.
> https://thegrayzone.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/05/US-Department-of-State-Venezuela-actions.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah?  So?  What does that have to do with anything considering it's not fake.  Proposed actions/responses?  Really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you read it you see your gov is aware of and even proud about the impact of their sanctions.
> This is why the paper has been removed recently from official servers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You found it on the internet so it must be true........
> Reality check, our sanctions are pretty much meaningless as long as Russia is willing to help out Venezuela.  If Venezuela is suffering from our sanctions it's Russia's fault for not stepping up to the plate or Venezuela's fault for not asking for Russian help........  Oops
> Once again save your bull shit for the gullible and clueless, not me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your Brazilian embassy forgot to delete it
> Western Hemisphere: Fact Sheet: U.S. Actions on Venezuela | U.S. Embassy & Consulates in Brazil
> 
> When your government imposes cruel sanctions, it takes the sole responsibility. That should be clear.
Click to expand...

Of course since it fits your narrative it's obviously 'real'...........  
Yet again those sanctions are meaningless when they can be easily circumvented........  Oops......  
Either you're pathetically gullible or think I am........


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Know your gov. Look what they have published.
> https://thegrayzone.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/05/US-Department-of-State-Venezuela-actions.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah?  So?  What does that have to do with anything considering it's not fake.  Proposed actions/responses?  Really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you read it you see your gov is aware of and even proud about the impact of their sanctions.
> This is why the paper has been removed recently from official servers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You found it on the internet so it must be true........
> Reality check, our sanctions are pretty much meaningless as long as Russia is willing to help out Venezuela.  If Venezuela is suffering from our sanctions it's Russia's fault for not stepping up to the plate or Venezuela's fault for not asking for Russian help........  Oops
> Once again save your bull shit for the gullible and clueless, not me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your Brazilian embassy forgot to delete it
> Western Hemisphere: Fact Sheet: U.S. Actions on Venezuela | U.S. Embassy & Consulates in Brazil
> 
> When your government imposes cruel sanctions, it takes the sole responsibility. That should be clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course since it fits your narrative it's obviously 'real'...........
> Yet again those sanctions are meaningless when they can be easily circumvented........  Oops......
> Either you're pathetically gullible or think I am........
Click to expand...

They apparently cannot be easily circumvented.


----------



## pismoe

thing is that the 'venzies' aren't dying of thirst .  In fact in a post or 2 in this thread i see them carrying water .    Looks like water is available though maybe not convenient to access eh ??


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah?  So?  What does that have to do with anything considering it's not fake.  Proposed actions/responses?  Really?
> 
> 
> 
> If you read it you see your gov is aware of and even proud about the impact of their sanctions.
> This is why the paper has been removed recently from official servers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You found it on the internet so it must be true........
> Reality check, our sanctions are pretty much meaningless as long as Russia is willing to help out Venezuela.  If Venezuela is suffering from our sanctions it's Russia's fault for not stepping up to the plate or Venezuela's fault for not asking for Russian help........  Oops
> Once again save your bull shit for the gullible and clueless, not me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your Brazilian embassy forgot to delete it
> Western Hemisphere: Fact Sheet: U.S. Actions on Venezuela | U.S. Embassy & Consulates in Brazil
> 
> When your government imposes cruel sanctions, it takes the sole responsibility. That should be clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course since it fits your narrative it's obviously 'real'...........
> Yet again those sanctions are meaningless when they can be easily circumvented........  Oops......
> Either you're pathetically gullible or think I am........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They apparently cannot be easily circumvented.
Click to expand...

Yup, it's you that's pathetically gullible......  Keep swinging though, one day you might actually hit the ball.


----------



## the other mike

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What he said;
> 
> 
> 
> Says the guy who is the biggest defender of a butchering thug dictator here. Putin has him in his pocket now.
> You must love that totalitarian a-hole Maduro more than ever.
Click to expand...

That's your clever comeback ?


----------



## Bleipriester

pismoe said:


> thing is that the 'venzies' aren't dying of thirst .  In fact in a post or 2 in this thread i see them carrying water .    Looks like water is available though maybe not convenient to access eh ??


The actual problem is electricity. Please ask your gov to stop cyberattacks on Venezuela´s hydropower plant.

"Caracas, a city of 2 million, sits in a valley some 3,000 feet above sea level. The public water system relies on a succession of pumps that require massive amounts of energy. Without electricity, the water doesn’t flow."
https://www.washingtonpost.com/worl...ory.html?noredirect=on&utm_term=.05078009896b


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you read it you see your gov is aware of and even proud about the impact of their sanctions.
> This is why the paper has been removed recently from official servers.
> 
> 
> 
> You found it on the internet so it must be true........
> Reality check, our sanctions are pretty much meaningless as long as Russia is willing to help out Venezuela.  If Venezuela is suffering from our sanctions it's Russia's fault for not stepping up to the plate or Venezuela's fault for not asking for Russian help........  Oops
> Once again save your bull shit for the gullible and clueless, not me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your Brazilian embassy forgot to delete it
> Western Hemisphere: Fact Sheet: U.S. Actions on Venezuela | U.S. Embassy & Consulates in Brazil
> 
> When your government imposes cruel sanctions, it takes the sole responsibility. That should be clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course since it fits your narrative it's obviously 'real'...........
> Yet again those sanctions are meaningless when they can be easily circumvented........  Oops......
> Either you're pathetically gullible or think I am........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They apparently cannot be easily circumvented.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, it's you that's pathetically gullible......  Keep swinging though, one day you might actually hit the ball.
Click to expand...

You ain´t serious.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Bleipriester said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> thing is that the 'venzies' aren't dying of thirst .  In fact in a post or 2 in this thread i see them carrying water .    Looks like water is available though maybe not convenient to access eh ??
> 
> 
> 
> The actual problem is electricity. Please ask your gov to stop cyberattacks on Venezuela´s hydropower plant.
> 
> "Caracas, a city of 2 million, sits in a valley some 3,000 feet above sea level. The public water system relies on a succession of pumps that require massive amounts of energy. Without electricity, the water doesn’t flow."
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/worl...ory.html?noredirect=on&utm_term=.05078009896b
Click to expand...


Only socialism could turn off the electricity in the country with the largest oil reserves on the planet.


----------



## georgephillip

Andylusion said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> So let me ask you.....   If Trump decided that having the Democrats controlling congress right now, was a threat to his power, and decided to create a new governing body to replace Congress... stacked with pro-Trump Republicans.......
> 
> Would you be defending him?  Would you be complaining if the international community put up sanctions against him?
> 
> Or.... are you a scum sucking bit of human trash Hypocrite?
> 
> Just curious.
> 
> 
> 
> You need to go back
> and ask yourself
> what the fuck you are talking about . Guaido is an IMF puppet. Period.
> What part of my OP do you not comprehend ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to be confused on how this came about.
> 
> The elections put in a sweeping majority in the Venezuelan National Assembly.   Maduro unconstitutionally created a new National Constituent Assembly.   Then the unconstitutional Pro-Maduro NCA, stripped power from the constitutional opposition National Assembly.
> 
> This is about as clear of an example of a total dictatorship, as one could possibly imagine.   The will of the people has been completely overthrown.
> 
> The opposition National Assembly that was elected by the people, then declared, in accordance with their constitution, that Maduro was a usurper.   It was the National Assembly, elected by the people, that declared Guaidó the intern president.
> 
> Where do you see the US in any of that?  You don't.  There is no information or evidence, suggesting that the US was involved in any of this.
Click to expand...




Andylusion said:


> Where do you see the US in any of that? You don't. There is no information or evidence, suggesting that the US was involved in any of this.


*It's difficult to find evidence supporting the claim the US has NOT regularly meddled in the political affairs of countries like Venezuela, and it hasn't improved since Trump took over:

https://www.usnews.com/opinion/worl...istration-is-meddling-in-venezuelas-elections*

"According to a source with knowledge of the matter, the leading opposition contender for Venezuela's May presidential election, Henri Falcón, was told by U.S. officials that the Trump administration would consider financial sanctions against him if he entered the presidential race. (The U.S. State Department did not return requests for comment.) 

"The U.S. has backed the main opposition coalition decision to boycott the election.

"Falcón is a former governor and retired military officer. He is leading in the latest polls, and according to the most reliable opposition pollster, would defeat Maduro in the election by a margin of nearly 7 percentage points."


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You found it on the internet so it must be true........
> Reality check, our sanctions are pretty much meaningless as long as Russia is willing to help out Venezuela.  If Venezuela is suffering from our sanctions it's Russia's fault for not stepping up to the plate or Venezuela's fault for not asking for Russian help........  Oops
> Once again save your bull shit for the gullible and clueless, not me.
> 
> 
> 
> Your Brazilian embassy forgot to delete it
> Western Hemisphere: Fact Sheet: U.S. Actions on Venezuela | U.S. Embassy & Consulates in Brazil
> 
> When your government imposes cruel sanctions, it takes the sole responsibility. That should be clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course since it fits your narrative it's obviously 'real'...........
> Yet again those sanctions are meaningless when they can be easily circumvented........  Oops......
> Either you're pathetically gullible or think I am........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They apparently cannot be easily circumvented.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, it's you that's pathetically gullible......  Keep swinging though, one day you might actually hit the ball.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You ain´t serious.
Click to expand...

Completely serious, you on the other hand are indeed a disinformation agent or absolutely clueless.


----------



## pismoe

Bleipriester said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> thing is that the 'venzies' aren't dying of thirst .  In fact in a post or 2 in this thread i see them carrying water .    Looks like water is available though maybe not convenient to access eh ??
> 
> 
> 
> The actual problem is electricity. Please ask your gov to stop cyberattacks on Venezuela´s hydropower plant.
> 
> "Caracas, a city of 2 million, sits in a valley some 3,000 feet above sea level. The public water system relies on a succession of pumps that require massive amounts of energy. Without electricity, the water doesn’t flow."
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/worl...ory.html?noredirect=on&utm_term=.05078009896b
Click to expand...

----------------------------------------   hey , if USA is involved in the lack of electricity or what was first claimed as lack of Pumps .   Well , no matter which its part of the PLAN if USA is involved  BPriester .


----------



## Bleipriester

pismoe said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> thing is that the 'venzies' aren't dying of thirst .  In fact in a post or 2 in this thread i see them carrying water .    Looks like water is available though maybe not convenient to access eh ??
> 
> 
> 
> The actual problem is electricity. Please ask your gov to stop cyberattacks on Venezuela´s hydropower plant.
> 
> "Caracas, a city of 2 million, sits in a valley some 3,000 feet above sea level. The public water system relies on a succession of pumps that require massive amounts of energy. Without electricity, the water doesn’t flow."
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/worl...ory.html?noredirect=on&utm_term=.05078009896b
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ----------------------------------------   hey , if USA is involved in the lack of electricity or what was first claimed as lack of Pumps .   Well , no matter which its part of the PLAN if USA is involved  BPriester .
Click to expand...

Phrump is shit. That´s the reason for all this, pismoe.


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your Brazilian embassy forgot to delete it
> Western Hemisphere: Fact Sheet: U.S. Actions on Venezuela | U.S. Embassy & Consulates in Brazil
> 
> When your government imposes cruel sanctions, it takes the sole responsibility. That should be clear.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course since it fits your narrative it's obviously 'real'...........
> Yet again those sanctions are meaningless when they can be easily circumvented........  Oops......
> Either you're pathetically gullible or think I am........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They apparently cannot be easily circumvented.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, it's you that's pathetically gullible......  Keep swinging though, one day you might actually hit the ball.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You ain´t serious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Completely serious, you on the other hand are indeed a disinformation agent or absolutely clueless.
Click to expand...

Look, your point of view is that when the US imposes sanction on any country, it´s the Russian´s fault. What starfish are you trying to convince?


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course since it fits your narrative it's obviously 'real'...........
> Yet again those sanctions are meaningless when they can be easily circumvented........  Oops......
> Either you're pathetically gullible or think I am........
> 
> 
> 
> They apparently cannot be easily circumvented.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, it's you that's pathetically gullible......  Keep swinging though, one day you might actually hit the ball.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You ain´t serious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Completely serious, you on the other hand are indeed a disinformation agent or absolutely clueless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look, your point of view is that when the US imposes sanction on any country, it´s the Russian´s fault. What starfish are you trying to convince?
Click to expand...

That's not even a good spin/misrepresentation on what I was saying, dayamn!!!!


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

Angelo said:


> That's your clever comeback ?


It's not a clever comeback. It's a statement of fact! And I notice you didn't try to contradict it.


----------



## harmonica

Bleipriester is like Major Fambrough in _Dances With Wolves = _nuts
_Major Fambrough : Sir knight? I've just pissed in my pants... and nobody can do anything about it.
_


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> They apparently cannot be easily circumvented.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, it's you that's pathetically gullible......  Keep swinging though, one day you might actually hit the ball.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You ain´t serious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Completely serious, you on the other hand are indeed a disinformation agent or absolutely clueless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look, your point of view is that when the US imposes sanction on any country, it´s the Russian´s fault. What starfish are you trying to convince?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not even a good spin/misrepresentation on what I was saying, dayamn!!!!
Click to expand...

It is even exactly what you said.


----------



## georgephillip

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> thing is that the 'venzies' aren't dying of thirst .  In fact in a post or 2 in this thread i see them carrying water .    Looks like water is available though maybe not convenient to access eh ??
> 
> 
> 
> The actual problem is electricity. Please ask your gov to stop cyberattacks on Venezuela´s hydropower plant.
> 
> "Caracas, a city of 2 million, sits in a valley some 3,000 feet above sea level. The public water system relies on a succession of pumps that require massive amounts of energy. Without electricity, the water doesn’t flow."
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/worl...ory.html?noredirect=on&utm_term=.05078009896b
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only socialism could turn off the electricity in the country with the largest oil reserves on the planet.
Click to expand...




Toddsterpatriot said:


> Only socialism could turn off the electricity in the country with the largest oil reserves on the planet


*Only capitalists find it necessary to prevent socialists from selling their oil*:

Factbox: U.S. sanctions on Venezuela's oil industry - Reuters

"The United States imposed heavy sanctions on Venezuela’s oil industry on Monday, looking to cut off President Nicolas Maduro’s primary source of revenue."

*Where's the "free" market?*


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, it's you that's pathetically gullible......  Keep swinging though, one day you might actually hit the ball.
> 
> 
> 
> You ain´t serious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Completely serious, you on the other hand are indeed a disinformation agent or absolutely clueless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look, your point of view is that when the US imposes sanction on any country, it´s the Russian´s fault. What starfish are you trying to convince?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not even a good spin/misrepresentation on what I was saying, dayamn!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is even exactly what you said.
Click to expand...

No I didn't, it's how you're interpreting what I said.  Are you doing it on purpose or are you that stupid?


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ain´t serious.
> 
> 
> 
> Completely serious, you on the other hand are indeed a disinformation agent or absolutely clueless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look, your point of view is that when the US imposes sanction on any country, it´s the Russian´s fault. What starfish are you trying to convince?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not even a good spin/misrepresentation on what I was saying, dayamn!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is even exactly what you said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I didn't, it's how you're interpreting what I said.  Are you doing it on purpose or are you that stupid?
Click to expand...

In that case you need to elaborate on this statement:
"If Venezuela is suffering from our sanctions it's Russia's fault for not stepping up to the plate or Venezuela's fault for not asking for Russian help."


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> thing is that the 'venzies' aren't dying of thirst .  In fact in a post or 2 in this thread i see them carrying water .    Looks like water is available though maybe not convenient to access eh ??
> 
> 
> 
> The actual problem is electricity. Please ask your gov to stop cyberattacks on Venezuela´s hydropower plant.
> 
> "Caracas, a city of 2 million, sits in a valley some 3,000 feet above sea level. The public water system relies on a succession of pumps that require massive amounts of energy. Without electricity, the water doesn’t flow."
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/worl...ory.html?noredirect=on&utm_term=.05078009896b
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only socialism could turn off the electricity in the country with the largest oil reserves on the planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only socialism could turn off the electricity in the country with the largest oil reserves on the planet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Only capitalists find it necessary to prevent socialists from selling their oil*:
> 
> Factbox: U.S. sanctions on Venezuela's oil industry - Reuters
> 
> "The United States imposed heavy sanctions on Venezuela’s oil industry on Monday, looking to cut off President Nicolas Maduro’s primary source of revenue."
> 
> *Where's the "free" market?*
Click to expand...


Suddenly a socialist wants a free market? LOL!


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Completely serious, you on the other hand are indeed a disinformation agent or absolutely clueless.
> 
> 
> 
> Look, your point of view is that when the US imposes sanction on any country, it´s the Russian´s fault. What starfish are you trying to convince?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not even a good spin/misrepresentation on what I was saying, dayamn!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is even exactly what you said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I didn't, it's how you're interpreting what I said.  Are you doing it on purpose or are you that stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In that case you need to elaborate on this statement:
> "If Venezuela is suffering from our sanctions it's Russia's fault for not stepping up to the plate or Venezuela's fault for not asking for Russian help."
Click to expand...


Yeah but that doesn't make Russia responsible for the sanctions which is what you apparently implied and that the sanctions are to blame.
So instead of doing the obvious and taking what I said out of context let's recap what I was referring to;

US puts sanctions on Venezuela.
Russia can and will, when it suits their purpose, completely ignore those sanctions.
If Maduro doesn't ask for Russia or China's help in this matter then are the ignored sanctions to blame?  No.......
If Russia and Venezuela are deliberately holding up the shipment of pumps for propaganda reasons then it's obvious who's at fault *for not getting the pumps to the people who need them*.....  Not the US......


----------



## Death Angel

Angelo said:


> “All week long you see people carrying water by here. Saturdays and Sundays, in particular, when people are off from work.”
> 
> Here’s the problem. The pump needed to push the water up the hill and into their home. Well, it’s broken. And U.S. sanctions are blocking the country from acquiring new pumps, motors, pipes and replacement parts.
> 
> *US Sanctions Leave Millions of Venezuelans Without Water*
> 
> 
> Does this president even know what sanctions are ?
> I don't even think he really wanted to be president, to be perfectly honest. It appears that Donald Trump is learning as he goes, like on-the-job training. ( He's like Joe Pesci in My Cousin Vinnie) He should have taken lessons from Obama on teleprompter reading , that's for sure.


The woman in the thumbnail looks like she's been eating well. Hope it wasnt her dog


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ain´t serious.
> 
> 
> 
> Completely serious, you on the other hand are indeed a disinformation agent or absolutely clueless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look, your point of view is that when the US imposes sanction on any country, it´s the Russian´s fault. What starfish are you trying to convince?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not even a good spin/misrepresentation on what I was saying, dayamn!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is even exactly what you said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never once said Russia was responsible for the sanctions.
> Recap;
> US puts sanctions on Venezuela.
> Russia can and will when it suits their purpose completely ignore those sanctions.
> If Maduro doesn't ask fro Russia or China's help in this matter then are the ignored sanctions to blame?  No.......
> If Russia and Venezuela are deliberately holding up the shipment of pumps for propaganda reasonsthen it's obvious who's at fault for no
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look, your point of view is that when the US imposes sanction on any country, it´s the Russian´s fault. What starfish are you trying to convince?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not even a good spin/misrepresentation on what I was saying, dayamn!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is even exactly what you said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I didn't, it's how you're interpreting what I said.  Are you doing it on purpose or are you that stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In that case you need to elaborate on this statement:
> "If Venezuela is suffering from our sanctions it's Russia's fault for not stepping up to the plate or Venezuela's fault for not asking for Russian help."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah but that doesn't make Russia responsible for the sanctions which is what you apparently implied and that the sanctions are to blame.
> So instead of doing the obvious and taking what I said out of context let's recap what I was referring to;
> 
> US puts sanctions on Venezuela.
> Russia can and will, when it suits their purpose, completely ignore those sanctions.
> If Maduro doesn't ask for Russia or China's help in this matter then are the ignored sanctions to blame?  No.......
> If Russia and Venezuela are deliberately holding up the shipment of pumps for propaganda reasons then it's obvious who's at fault *for not getting the pumps to the people who need them*.....  Not the US......
Click to expand...

No, they cannot. The sanctions are extensive and even hit the bank card system so that Venezuela´s banks now have to create an own. They aim at the total destruction of Venezuela.
Only the effective measures of Maduro´s government prevent the worst case.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Completely serious, you on the other hand are indeed a disinformation agent or absolutely clueless.
> 
> 
> 
> Look, your point of view is that when the US imposes sanction on any country, it´s the Russian´s fault. What starfish are you trying to convince?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not even a good spin/misrepresentation on what I was saying, dayamn!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is even exactly what you said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never once said Russia was responsible for the sanctions.
> Recap;
> US puts sanctions on Venezuela.
> Russia can and will when it suits their purpose completely ignore those sanctions.
> If Maduro doesn't ask fro Russia or China's help in this matter then are the ignored sanctions to blame?  No.......
> If Russia and Venezuela are deliberately holding up the shipment of pumps for propaganda reasonsthen it's obvious who's at fault for no
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not even a good spin/misrepresentation on what I was saying, dayamn!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is even exactly what you said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I didn't, it's how you're interpreting what I said.  Are you doing it on purpose or are you that stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In that case you need to elaborate on this statement:
> "If Venezuela is suffering from our sanctions it's Russia's fault for not stepping up to the plate or Venezuela's fault for not asking for Russian help."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah but that doesn't make Russia responsible for the sanctions which is what you apparently implied and that the sanctions are to blame.
> So instead of doing the obvious and taking what I said out of context let's recap what I was referring to;
> 
> US puts sanctions on Venezuela.
> Russia can and will, when it suits their purpose, completely ignore those sanctions.
> If Maduro doesn't ask for Russia or China's help in this matter then are the ignored sanctions to blame?  No.......
> If Russia and Venezuela are deliberately holding up the shipment of pumps for propaganda reasons then it's obvious who's at fault *for not getting the pumps to the people who need them*.....  Not the US......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, they cannot. The sanctions are extensive and even hit the bank card system so that Venezuela´s banks now have to create an own. They aim at the total destruction of Venezuela.
> Only the effective measures of Maduro´s government prevent the worst case.
Click to expand...

Wow!!  You truly are gullible......  Or a tool.......  All of that can be bypassed but Venezuela's allies.......


----------



## georgephillip

Toddsterpatriot said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> thing is that the 'venzies' aren't dying of thirst .  In fact in a post or 2 in this thread i see them carrying water .    Looks like water is available though maybe not convenient to access eh ??
> 
> 
> 
> The actual problem is electricity. Please ask your gov to stop cyberattacks on Venezuela´s hydropower plant.
> 
> "Caracas, a city of 2 million, sits in a valley some 3,000 feet above sea level. The public water system relies on a succession of pumps that require massive amounts of energy. Without electricity, the water doesn’t flow."
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/worl...ory.html?noredirect=on&utm_term=.05078009896b
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only socialism could turn off the electricity in the country with the largest oil reserves on the planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only socialism could turn off the electricity in the country with the largest oil reserves on the planet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Only capitalists find it necessary to prevent socialists from selling their oil*:
> 
> Factbox: U.S. sanctions on Venezuela's oil industry - Reuters
> 
> "The United States imposed heavy sanctions on Venezuela’s oil industry on Monday, looking to cut off President Nicolas Maduro’s primary source of revenue."
> 
> *Where's the "free" market?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Suddenly a socialist wants a free market? LOL!
Click to expand...




Toddsterpatriot said:


> Suddenly a socialist wants a free market? LOL!


Socialists want a market free of Wall Street




U.S. Imposes Sanctions on Venezuela’s Oil Industry


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

I blame Angelo since he’s American and blames America for the woes of Venezuela’s corrupt socialist AOC/Sanders regime.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Completely serious, you on the other hand are indeed a disinformation agent or absolutely clueless.
> 
> 
> 
> Look, your point of view is that when the US imposes sanction on any country, it´s the Russian´s fault. What starfish are you trying to convince?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not even a good spin/misrepresentation on what I was saying, dayamn!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is even exactly what you said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never once said Russia was responsible for the sanctions.
> Recap;
> US puts sanctions on Venezuela.
> Russia can and will when it suits their purpose completely ignore those sanctions.
> If Maduro doesn't ask fro Russia or China's help in this matter then are the ignored sanctions to blame?  No.......
> If Russia and Venezuela are deliberately holding up the shipment of pumps for propaganda reasonsthen it's obvious who's at fault for no
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not even a good spin/misrepresentation on what I was saying, dayamn!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is even exactly what you said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I didn't, it's how you're interpreting what I said.  Are you doing it on purpose or are you that stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In that case you need to elaborate on this statement:
> "If Venezuela is suffering from our sanctions it's Russia's fault for not stepping up to the plate or Venezuela's fault for not asking for Russian help."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah but that doesn't make Russia responsible for the sanctions which is what you apparently implied and that the sanctions are to blame.
> So instead of doing the obvious and taking what I said out of context let's recap what I was referring to;
> 
> US puts sanctions on Venezuela.
> Russia can and will, when it suits their purpose, completely ignore those sanctions.
> If Maduro doesn't ask for Russia or China's help in this matter then are the ignored sanctions to blame?  No.......
> If Russia and Venezuela are deliberately holding up the shipment of pumps for propaganda reasons then it's obvious who's at fault *for not getting the pumps to the people who need them*.....  Not the US......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, they cannot. The sanctions are extensive and even hit the bank card system so that Venezuela´s banks now have to create an own. They aim at the total destruction of Venezuela.
> Only the effective measures of Maduro´s government prevent the worst case.
Click to expand...


*The sanctions are extensive and even hit the bank card system so that Venezuela´s banks now have to create an own. *

Sounds awful! So post the sanction that blocks importation of water pumps.

*Only the effective measures of Maduro´s government prevent the worst case.*

The ineffective measures (and corruption) of Maduro´s government are the worst case.


----------



## Andylusion

georgephillip said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> So let me ask you.....   If Trump decided that having the Democrats controlling congress right now, was a threat to his power, and decided to create a new governing body to replace Congress... stacked with pro-Trump Republicans.......
> 
> Would you be defending him?  Would you be complaining if the international community put up sanctions against him?
> 
> Or.... are you a scum sucking bit of human trash Hypocrite?
> 
> Just curious.
> 
> 
> 
> You need to go back
> and ask yourself
> what the fuck you are talking about . Guaido is an IMF puppet. Period.
> What part of my OP do you not comprehend ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to be confused on how this came about.
> 
> The elections put in a sweeping majority in the Venezuelan National Assembly.   Maduro unconstitutionally created a new National Constituent Assembly.   Then the unconstitutional Pro-Maduro NCA, stripped power from the constitutional opposition National Assembly.
> 
> This is about as clear of an example of a total dictatorship, as one could possibly imagine.   The will of the people has been completely overthrown.
> 
> The opposition National Assembly that was elected by the people, then declared, in accordance with their constitution, that Maduro was a usurper.   It was the National Assembly, elected by the people, that declared Guaidó the intern president.
> 
> Where do you see the US in any of that?  You don't.  There is no information or evidence, suggesting that the US was involved in any of this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you see the US in any of that? You don't. There is no information or evidence, suggesting that the US was involved in any of this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *It's difficult to find evidence supporting the claim the US has NOT regularly meddled in the political affairs of countries like Venezuela, and it hasn't improved since Trump took over:
> 
> https://www.usnews.com/opinion/worl...istration-is-meddling-in-venezuelas-elections*
> 
> "According to a source with knowledge of the matter, the leading opposition contender for Venezuela's May presidential election, Henri Falcón, was told by U.S. officials that the Trump administration would consider financial sanctions against him if he entered the presidential race. (The U.S. State Department did not return requests for comment.)
> 
> "The U.S. has backed the main opposition coalition decision to boycott the election.
> 
> "Falcón is a former governor and retired military officer. He is leading in the latest polls, and according to the most reliable opposition pollster, would defeat Maduro in the election by a margin of nearly 7 percentage points."
Click to expand...


And that's it?    That's all you got?

In the 1960s, JFK trained and armed a bunch of guys, and dropped them off at Cuba.

And your big beef with Trump on this, is that he said he would consider financial sanction if he ran against Maduro?

Big deal.   Every country does stuff like this.   The EU has weighted in on the election in Venezuela.  Russia has weighted in.

Now if you can point to Trump doing something like send shipments of heavy weapons, like the Soviets did in Chili.... ok, now I'm with you.  

But Trump has not done that, and you know I both know it.

Show me some real 'meddling' and I'll be on your side of this argument.

However, this doesn't even address what I was talking about.   The claim has been made, that everything that is going on in Venezuela is our fault.    Saying that we might do something, if so-and-so runs in the election, would not have caused everything that has happened up till now.


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look, your point of view is that when the US imposes sanction on any country, it´s the Russian´s fault. What starfish are you trying to convince?
> 
> 
> 
> That's not even a good spin/misrepresentation on what I was saying, dayamn!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is even exactly what you said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never once said Russia was responsible for the sanctions.
> Recap;
> US puts sanctions on Venezuela.
> Russia can and will when it suits their purpose completely ignore those sanctions.
> If Maduro doesn't ask fro Russia or China's help in this matter then are the ignored sanctions to blame?  No.......
> If Russia and Venezuela are deliberately holding up the shipment of pumps for propaganda reasonsthen it's obvious who's at fault for no
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is even exactly what you said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I didn't, it's how you're interpreting what I said.  Are you doing it on purpose or are you that stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In that case you need to elaborate on this statement:
> "If Venezuela is suffering from our sanctions it's Russia's fault for not stepping up to the plate or Venezuela's fault for not asking for Russian help."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah but that doesn't make Russia responsible for the sanctions which is what you apparently implied and that the sanctions are to blame.
> So instead of doing the obvious and taking what I said out of context let's recap what I was referring to;
> 
> US puts sanctions on Venezuela.
> Russia can and will, when it suits their purpose, completely ignore those sanctions.
> If Maduro doesn't ask for Russia or China's help in this matter then are the ignored sanctions to blame?  No.......
> If Russia and Venezuela are deliberately holding up the shipment of pumps for propaganda reasons then it's obvious who's at fault *for not getting the pumps to the people who need them*.....  Not the US......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, they cannot. The sanctions are extensive and even hit the bank card system so that Venezuela´s banks now have to create an own. They aim at the total destruction of Venezuela.
> Only the effective measures of Maduro´s government prevent the worst case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow!!  You truly are gullible......  Or a tool.......  All of that can be bypassed but Venezuela's allies.......
Click to expand...

So if that is true what you claim, what is the purpose of Trump? Driving Venezuela into the arms of Russia and China?


----------



## Bleipriester

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look, your point of view is that when the US imposes sanction on any country, it´s the Russian´s fault. What starfish are you trying to convince?
> 
> 
> 
> That's not even a good spin/misrepresentation on what I was saying, dayamn!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is even exactly what you said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never once said Russia was responsible for the sanctions.
> Recap;
> US puts sanctions on Venezuela.
> Russia can and will when it suits their purpose completely ignore those sanctions.
> If Maduro doesn't ask fro Russia or China's help in this matter then are the ignored sanctions to blame?  No.......
> If Russia and Venezuela are deliberately holding up the shipment of pumps for propaganda reasonsthen it's obvious who's at fault for no
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is even exactly what you said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I didn't, it's how you're interpreting what I said.  Are you doing it on purpose or are you that stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In that case you need to elaborate on this statement:
> "If Venezuela is suffering from our sanctions it's Russia's fault for not stepping up to the plate or Venezuela's fault for not asking for Russian help."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah but that doesn't make Russia responsible for the sanctions which is what you apparently implied and that the sanctions are to blame.
> So instead of doing the obvious and taking what I said out of context let's recap what I was referring to;
> 
> US puts sanctions on Venezuela.
> Russia can and will, when it suits their purpose, completely ignore those sanctions.
> If Maduro doesn't ask for Russia or China's help in this matter then are the ignored sanctions to blame?  No.......
> If Russia and Venezuela are deliberately holding up the shipment of pumps for propaganda reasons then it's obvious who's at fault *for not getting the pumps to the people who need them*.....  Not the US......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, they cannot. The sanctions are extensive and even hit the bank card system so that Venezuela´s banks now have to create an own. They aim at the total destruction of Venezuela.
> Only the effective measures of Maduro´s government prevent the worst case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The sanctions are extensive and even hit the bank card system so that Venezuela´s banks now have to create an own. *
> 
> Sounds awful! So post the sanction that blocks importation of water pumps.
> 
> *Only the effective measures of Maduro´s government prevent the worst case.*
> 
> The ineffective measures (and corruption) of Maduro´s government are the worst case.
Click to expand...

I don´t have such a claim.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not even a good spin/misrepresentation on what I was saying, dayamn!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> It is even exactly what you said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never once said Russia was responsible for the sanctions.
> Recap;
> US puts sanctions on Venezuela.
> Russia can and will when it suits their purpose completely ignore those sanctions.
> If Maduro doesn't ask fro Russia or China's help in this matter then are the ignored sanctions to blame?  No.......
> If Russia and Venezuela are deliberately holding up the shipment of pumps for propaganda reasonsthen it's obvious who's at fault for no
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I didn't, it's how you're interpreting what I said.  Are you doing it on purpose or are you that stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In that case you need to elaborate on this statement:
> "If Venezuela is suffering from our sanctions it's Russia's fault for not stepping up to the plate or Venezuela's fault for not asking for Russian help."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah but that doesn't make Russia responsible for the sanctions which is what you apparently implied and that the sanctions are to blame.
> So instead of doing the obvious and taking what I said out of context let's recap what I was referring to;
> 
> US puts sanctions on Venezuela.
> Russia can and will, when it suits their purpose, completely ignore those sanctions.
> If Maduro doesn't ask for Russia or China's help in this matter then are the ignored sanctions to blame?  No.......
> If Russia and Venezuela are deliberately holding up the shipment of pumps for propaganda reasons then it's obvious who's at fault *for not getting the pumps to the people who need them*.....  Not the US......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, they cannot. The sanctions are extensive and even hit the bank card system so that Venezuela´s banks now have to create an own. They aim at the total destruction of Venezuela.
> Only the effective measures of Maduro´s government prevent the worst case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow!!  You truly are gullible......  Or a tool.......  All of that can be bypassed but Venezuela's allies.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if that is true what you claim, what is the purpose of Trump? Driving Venezuela into the arms of Russia and China?
Click to expand...

I'm assuming not in his mind, but then again I can only assume, unlike you I can't read his mind.........


----------



## Kilroy2

The question is does anyone care about Venezuela

or is it because Trump made it an issue that now America has to be involved so that Trump can show how tough he is and declare  success in a foreign matter

US involvement in Nicaragua went so well

US involvement in guatemalan civil war went so well

Bay of pigs was such a success

The road to re-election goes through Venezuela


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Kilroy2 said:


> The question is does anyone care about Venezuela
> 
> or is it because Trump made it an issue that now America has to be involved so that Trump can show how tough he is and declare  success in a foreign matter
> 
> US involvement in Nicaragua went so well
> 
> US involvement in guatemalan civil war went so well
> 
> Bay of pigs was such a success
> 
> The road to re-election goes through Venezuela



*US involvement in Nicaragua went so well.*

Yeah, the 1990 election was pretty cool.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Bleipriester said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not even a good spin/misrepresentation on what I was saying, dayamn!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> It is even exactly what you said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never once said Russia was responsible for the sanctions.
> Recap;
> US puts sanctions on Venezuela.
> Russia can and will when it suits their purpose completely ignore those sanctions.
> If Maduro doesn't ask fro Russia or China's help in this matter then are the ignored sanctions to blame?  No.......
> If Russia and Venezuela are deliberately holding up the shipment of pumps for propaganda reasonsthen it's obvious who's at fault for no
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I didn't, it's how you're interpreting what I said.  Are you doing it on purpose or are you that stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In that case you need to elaborate on this statement:
> "If Venezuela is suffering from our sanctions it's Russia's fault for not stepping up to the plate or Venezuela's fault for not asking for Russian help."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah but that doesn't make Russia responsible for the sanctions which is what you apparently implied and that the sanctions are to blame.
> So instead of doing the obvious and taking what I said out of context let's recap what I was referring to;
> 
> US puts sanctions on Venezuela.
> Russia can and will, when it suits their purpose, completely ignore those sanctions.
> If Maduro doesn't ask for Russia or China's help in this matter then are the ignored sanctions to blame?  No.......
> If Russia and Venezuela are deliberately holding up the shipment of pumps for propaganda reasons then it's obvious who's at fault *for not getting the pumps to the people who need them*.....  Not the US......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, they cannot. The sanctions are extensive and even hit the bank card system so that Venezuela´s banks now have to create an own. They aim at the total destruction of Venezuela.
> Only the effective measures of Maduro´s government prevent the worst case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The sanctions are extensive and even hit the bank card system so that Venezuela´s banks now have to create an own. *
> 
> Sounds awful! So post the sanction that blocks importation of water pumps.
> 
> *Only the effective measures of Maduro´s government prevent the worst case.*
> 
> The ineffective measures (and corruption) of Maduro´s government are the worst case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don´t have such a claim.
Click to expand...


You weren't fooled by Angelo's lying OP?


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

Kilroy2 said:


> The question is does anyone care about Venezuela
> 
> or is it because Trump made it an issue that now America has to be involved so that Trump can show how tough he is and declare success in a foreign matter
> 
> US involvement in Nicaragua went so well
> 
> US involvement in guatemalan civil war went so well
> 
> Bay of pigs was such a success
> 
> The road to re-election goes through Venezuela


Yes. We care about another Russian sponsored authoritarian socialist dictator in this hemisphere. 
And it's a humanitarian disaster in Venezuela but the backers of Maduro the Butcher don't seem to mind at all.


----------



## Kilroy2

Trump says he respects Putin during a Super Bowl interview with Bill O’Reilly. Trump defends Putin when O’Reilly calls him a killer. 

“There are a lot of killers,” Trump says. “Do you think our country is so innocent? Do you think our country is so innocent?


Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Kilroy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The question is does anyone care about Venezuela
> 
> or is it because Trump made it an issue that now America has to be involved so that Trump can show how tough he is and declare success in a foreign matter
> 
> US involvement in Nicaragua went so well
> 
> US involvement in guatemalan civil war went so well
> 
> Bay of pigs was such a success
> 
> The road to re-election goes through Venezuela
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. We care about another Russian sponsored authoritarian socialist dictator in this hemisphere.
> And it's a humanitarian disaster in Venezuela but the backers of Maduro the Butcher don't seem to mind at all.
Click to expand...


Trump says he respects Putin during a Super Bowl interview with Bill O’Reilly. Trump defends Putin when O’Reilly calls him a killer. 

“There are a lot of killers,” Trump says. “Do you think our country is so innocent? Do you think our country is so innocent?


----------



## Dekster

Angelo said:


> “All week long you see people carrying water by here. Saturdays and Sundays, in particular, when people are off from work.”
> 
> Here’s the problem. The pump needed to push the water up the hill and into their home. Well, it’s broken. And U.S. sanctions are blocking the country from acquiring new pumps, motors, pipes and replacement parts.
> 
> *US Sanctions Leave Millions of Venezuelans Without Water*
> 
> 
> Does this president even know what sanctions are ?
> I don't even think he really wanted to be president, to be perfectly honest. It appears that Donald Trump is learning as he goes, like on-the-job training. ( He's like Joe Pesci in My Cousin Vinnie) He should have taken lessons from Obama on teleprompter reading , that's for sure.



Venezuela as strict restrictions on foreign purchases and money transfers.  The problem is not US sanctions.  The problem is their currency is worthless due to their own government policies.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not even a good spin/misrepresentation on what I was saying, dayamn!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> It is even exactly what you said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never once said Russia was responsible for the sanctions.
> Recap;
> US puts sanctions on Venezuela.
> Russia can and will when it suits their purpose completely ignore those sanctions.
> If Maduro doesn't ask fro Russia or China's help in this matter then are the ignored sanctions to blame?  No.......
> If Russia and Venezuela are deliberately holding up the shipment of pumps for propaganda reasonsthen it's obvious who's at fault for no
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I didn't, it's how you're interpreting what I said.  Are you doing it on purpose or are you that stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In that case you need to elaborate on this statement:
> "If Venezuela is suffering from our sanctions it's Russia's fault for not stepping up to the plate or Venezuela's fault for not asking for Russian help."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah but that doesn't make Russia responsible for the sanctions which is what you apparently implied and that the sanctions are to blame.
> So instead of doing the obvious and taking what I said out of context let's recap what I was referring to;
> 
> US puts sanctions on Venezuela.
> Russia can and will, when it suits their purpose, completely ignore those sanctions.
> If Maduro doesn't ask for Russia or China's help in this matter then are the ignored sanctions to blame?  No.......
> If Russia and Venezuela are deliberately holding up the shipment of pumps for propaganda reasons then it's obvious who's at fault *for not getting the pumps to the people who need them*.....  Not the US......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, they cannot. The sanctions are extensive and even hit the bank card system so that Venezuela´s banks now have to create an own. They aim at the total destruction of Venezuela.
> Only the effective measures of Maduro´s government prevent the worst case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow!!  You truly are gullible......  Or a tool.......  All of that can be bypassed but Venezuela's allies.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if that is true what you claim, what is the purpose of Trump? Driving Venezuela into the arms of Russia and China?
Click to expand...


to late 
the russians and chicoms theyve already been there done that 

russia sent a plane and special forces to pick up back payments on  loans 
good thing the greasy losers were hoarding all that gold or Putin would of been pissed


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is even exactly what you said.
> 
> 
> 
> I never once said Russia was responsible for the sanctions.
> Recap;
> US puts sanctions on Venezuela.
> Russia can and will when it suits their purpose completely ignore those sanctions.
> If Maduro doesn't ask fro Russia or China's help in this matter then are the ignored sanctions to blame?  No.......
> If Russia and Venezuela are deliberately holding up the shipment of pumps for propaganda reasonsthen it's obvious who's at fault for no
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> In that case you need to elaborate on this statement:
> "If Venezuela is suffering from our sanctions it's Russia's fault for not stepping up to the plate or Venezuela's fault for not asking for Russian help."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah but that doesn't make Russia responsible for the sanctions which is what you apparently implied and that the sanctions are to blame.
> So instead of doing the obvious and taking what I said out of context let's recap what I was referring to;
> 
> US puts sanctions on Venezuela.
> Russia can and will, when it suits their purpose, completely ignore those sanctions.
> If Maduro doesn't ask for Russia or China's help in this matter then are the ignored sanctions to blame?  No.......
> If Russia and Venezuela are deliberately holding up the shipment of pumps for propaganda reasons then it's obvious who's at fault *for not getting the pumps to the people who need them*.....  Not the US......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, they cannot. The sanctions are extensive and even hit the bank card system so that Venezuela´s banks now have to create an own. They aim at the total destruction of Venezuela.
> Only the effective measures of Maduro´s government prevent the worst case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow!!  You truly are gullible......  Or a tool.......  All of that can be bypassed but Venezuela's allies.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if that is true what you claim, what is the purpose of Trump? Driving Venezuela into the arms of Russia and China?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm assuming not in his mind, but then again I can only assume, unlike you I can't read his mind.........
Click to expand...

You don´t need to read his mind. He is willing to kill millions of Venezuelans to get his filthy fingers on their oil.


----------



## Bleipriester

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is even exactly what you said.
> 
> 
> 
> I never once said Russia was responsible for the sanctions.
> Recap;
> US puts sanctions on Venezuela.
> Russia can and will when it suits their purpose completely ignore those sanctions.
> If Maduro doesn't ask fro Russia or China's help in this matter then are the ignored sanctions to blame?  No.......
> If Russia and Venezuela are deliberately holding up the shipment of pumps for propaganda reasonsthen it's obvious who's at fault for no
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> In that case you need to elaborate on this statement:
> "If Venezuela is suffering from our sanctions it's Russia's fault for not stepping up to the plate or Venezuela's fault for not asking for Russian help."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah but that doesn't make Russia responsible for the sanctions which is what you apparently implied and that the sanctions are to blame.
> So instead of doing the obvious and taking what I said out of context let's recap what I was referring to;
> 
> US puts sanctions on Venezuela.
> Russia can and will, when it suits their purpose, completely ignore those sanctions.
> If Maduro doesn't ask for Russia or China's help in this matter then are the ignored sanctions to blame?  No.......
> If Russia and Venezuela are deliberately holding up the shipment of pumps for propaganda reasons then it's obvious who's at fault *for not getting the pumps to the people who need them*.....  Not the US......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, they cannot. The sanctions are extensive and even hit the bank card system so that Venezuela´s banks now have to create an own. They aim at the total destruction of Venezuela.
> Only the effective measures of Maduro´s government prevent the worst case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The sanctions are extensive and even hit the bank card system so that Venezuela´s banks now have to create an own. *
> 
> Sounds awful! So post the sanction that blocks importation of water pumps.
> 
> *Only the effective measures of Maduro´s government prevent the worst case.*
> 
> The ineffective measures (and corruption) of Maduro´s government are the worst case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don´t have such a claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You weren't fooled by Angelo's lying OP?
Click to expand...

I wouldn´t call it a lie. There don´t have to be pump sanctions to link the misery to Washington´s actions.
However, my news are serious! I am not blaming your government for the purpose of the blame.


----------



## Bleipriester

Deplorable Yankee said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is even exactly what you said.
> 
> 
> 
> I never once said Russia was responsible for the sanctions.
> Recap;
> US puts sanctions on Venezuela.
> Russia can and will when it suits their purpose completely ignore those sanctions.
> If Maduro doesn't ask fro Russia or China's help in this matter then are the ignored sanctions to blame?  No.......
> If Russia and Venezuela are deliberately holding up the shipment of pumps for propaganda reasonsthen it's obvious who's at fault for no
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> In that case you need to elaborate on this statement:
> "If Venezuela is suffering from our sanctions it's Russia's fault for not stepping up to the plate or Venezuela's fault for not asking for Russian help."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah but that doesn't make Russia responsible for the sanctions which is what you apparently implied and that the sanctions are to blame.
> So instead of doing the obvious and taking what I said out of context let's recap what I was referring to;
> 
> US puts sanctions on Venezuela.
> Russia can and will, when it suits their purpose, completely ignore those sanctions.
> If Maduro doesn't ask for Russia or China's help in this matter then are the ignored sanctions to blame?  No.......
> If Russia and Venezuela are deliberately holding up the shipment of pumps for propaganda reasons then it's obvious who's at fault *for not getting the pumps to the people who need them*.....  Not the US......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, they cannot. The sanctions are extensive and even hit the bank card system so that Venezuela´s banks now have to create an own. They aim at the total destruction of Venezuela.
> Only the effective measures of Maduro´s government prevent the worst case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow!!  You truly are gullible......  Or a tool.......  All of that can be bypassed but Venezuela's allies.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if that is true what you claim, what is the purpose of Trump? Driving Venezuela into the arms of Russia and China?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> to late
> the russians and chicoms theyve already been there done that
> 
> russia sent a plane and special forces to pick up back payments on  loans
> good thing the greasy losers were hoarding all that gold or Putin would of been pissed
Click to expand...

Actually, Venezuela´s gold, I mean that gold that was not stolen by the Bank of England, is going to Turkey for processing. But Russia has recently declared that Venezuela is paying up and not at the last moment.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Bleipriester said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never once said Russia was responsible for the sanctions.
> Recap;
> US puts sanctions on Venezuela.
> Russia can and will when it suits their purpose completely ignore those sanctions.
> If Maduro doesn't ask fro Russia or China's help in this matter then are the ignored sanctions to blame?  No.......
> If Russia and Venezuela are deliberately holding up the shipment of pumps for propaganda reasonsthen it's obvious who's at fault for no
> Yeah but that doesn't make Russia responsible for the sanctions which is what you apparently implied and that the sanctions are to blame.
> So instead of doing the obvious and taking what I said out of context let's recap what I was referring to;
> 
> US puts sanctions on Venezuela.
> Russia can and will, when it suits their purpose, completely ignore those sanctions.
> If Maduro doesn't ask for Russia or China's help in this matter then are the ignored sanctions to blame?  No.......
> If Russia and Venezuela are deliberately holding up the shipment of pumps for propaganda reasons then it's obvious who's at fault *for not getting the pumps to the people who need them*.....  Not the US......
> 
> 
> 
> No, they cannot. The sanctions are extensive and even hit the bank card system so that Venezuela´s banks now have to create an own. They aim at the total destruction of Venezuela.
> Only the effective measures of Maduro´s government prevent the worst case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The sanctions are extensive and even hit the bank card system so that Venezuela´s banks now have to create an own. *
> 
> Sounds awful! So post the sanction that blocks importation of water pumps.
> 
> *Only the effective measures of Maduro´s government prevent the worst case.*
> 
> The ineffective measures (and corruption) of Maduro´s government are the worst case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don´t have such a claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You weren't fooled by Angelo's lying OP?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn´t call it a lie. There don´t have to be pump sanctions to link the misery to Washington´s actions.
> However, my news are serious! I am not blaming your government for the purpose of the blame.
Click to expand...


*I wouldn´t call it a lie. *

_ The pump needed to push the water up the hill and into their home. Well, it’s broken. And U.S. sanctions are blocking the country from acquiring new pumps, motors, pipes and replacement parts._

Which part is true?


----------



## georgephillip

Andylusion said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> So let me ask you.....   If Trump decided that having the Democrats controlling congress right now, was a threat to his power, and decided to create a new governing body to replace Congress... stacked with pro-Trump Republicans.......
> 
> Would you be defending him?  Would you be complaining if the international community put up sanctions against him?
> 
> Or.... are you a scum sucking bit of human trash Hypocrite?
> 
> Just curious.
> 
> 
> 
> You need to go back
> and ask yourself
> what the fuck you are talking about . Guaido is an IMF puppet. Period.
> What part of my OP do you not comprehend ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to be confused on how this came about.
> 
> The elections put in a sweeping majority in the Venezuelan National Assembly.   Maduro unconstitutionally created a new National Constituent Assembly.   Then the unconstitutional Pro-Maduro NCA, stripped power from the constitutional opposition National Assembly.
> 
> This is about as clear of an example of a total dictatorship, as one could possibly imagine.   The will of the people has been completely overthrown.
> 
> The opposition National Assembly that was elected by the people, then declared, in accordance with their constitution, that Maduro was a usurper.   It was the National Assembly, elected by the people, that declared Guaidó the intern president.
> 
> Where do you see the US in any of that?  You don't.  There is no information or evidence, suggesting that the US was involved in any of this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you see the US in any of that? You don't. There is no information or evidence, suggesting that the US was involved in any of this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *It's difficult to find evidence supporting the claim the US has NOT regularly meddled in the political affairs of countries like Venezuela, and it hasn't improved since Trump took over:
> 
> https://www.usnews.com/opinion/worl...istration-is-meddling-in-venezuelas-elections*
> 
> "According to a source with knowledge of the matter, the leading opposition contender for Venezuela's May presidential election, Henri Falcón, was told by U.S. officials that the Trump administration would consider financial sanctions against him if he entered the presidential race. (The U.S. State Department did not return requests for comment.)
> 
> "The U.S. has backed the main opposition coalition decision to boycott the election.
> 
> "Falcón is a former governor and retired military officer. He is leading in the latest polls, and according to the most reliable opposition pollster, would defeat Maduro in the election by a margin of nearly 7 percentage points."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that's it?    That's all you got?
> 
> In the 1960s, JFK trained and armed a bunch of guys, and dropped them off at Cuba.
> 
> And your big beef with Trump on this, is that he said he would consider financial sanction if he ran against Maduro?
> 
> Big deal.   Every country does stuff like this.   The EU has weighted in on the election in Venezuela.  Russia has weighted in.
> 
> Now if you can point to Trump doing something like send shipments of heavy weapons, like the Soviets did in Chili.... ok, now I'm with you.
> 
> But Trump has not done that, and you know I both know it.
> 
> Show me some real 'meddling' and I'll be on your side of this argument.
> 
> However, this doesn't even address what I was talking about.   The claim has been made, that everything that is going on in Venezuela is our fault.    Saying that we might do something, if so-and-so runs in the election, would not have caused everything that has happened up till now.
Click to expand...




Andylusion said:


> And your big beef with Trump on this, is that he said he would consider financial sanction if he ran against Maduro?
> 
> Big deal. Every country does stuff like this. The EU has weighted in on the election in Venezuela. Russia has weighted in.
> 
> Now if you can point to Trump doing something like send shipments of heavy weapons, like the Soviets did in Chili.... ok, now I'm with you


*Illegal financial sanctions are an act of war, and they take innocent lives just as shipments of US heavy weapons to Saudi Arabia and Israel exterminate civilians in Yemen and Palestine.




*
"Following Guaido's self-proclamation on January 23, the US also hit PDVSA, Venezuela's state-owned oil company, with sweeping sanctions d*esigned to result in billions of dollars of last export revenue over the next year, and help 'restore … democracy' in Venezuela.*

"But some experts argue that the US government has no interest in protecting democracy or improving the humanitarian crisis in Venezuela, and is mostly concerned with taking control of the oil market and maintaining US influence in Latin America. "

Sanctions, Venezuela, and US intentions


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> So let me ask you.....   If Trump decided that having the Democrats controlling congress right now, was a threat to his power, and decided to create a new governing body to replace Congress... stacked with pro-Trump Republicans.......
> 
> Would you be defending him?  Would you be complaining if the international community put up sanctions against him?
> 
> Or.... are you a scum sucking bit of human trash Hypocrite?
> 
> Just curious.
> 
> 
> 
> You need to go back
> and ask yourself
> what the fuck you are talking about . Guaido is an IMF puppet. Period.
> What part of my OP do you not comprehend ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to be confused on how this came about.
> 
> The elections put in a sweeping majority in the Venezuelan National Assembly.   Maduro unconstitutionally created a new National Constituent Assembly.   Then the unconstitutional Pro-Maduro NCA, stripped power from the constitutional opposition National Assembly.
> 
> This is about as clear of an example of a total dictatorship, as one could possibly imagine.   The will of the people has been completely overthrown.
> 
> The opposition National Assembly that was elected by the people, then declared, in accordance with their constitution, that Maduro was a usurper.   It was the National Assembly, elected by the people, that declared Guaidó the intern president.
> 
> Where do you see the US in any of that?  You don't.  There is no information or evidence, suggesting that the US was involved in any of this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you see the US in any of that? You don't. There is no information or evidence, suggesting that the US was involved in any of this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *It's difficult to find evidence supporting the claim the US has NOT regularly meddled in the political affairs of countries like Venezuela, and it hasn't improved since Trump took over:
> 
> https://www.usnews.com/opinion/worl...istration-is-meddling-in-venezuelas-elections*
> 
> "According to a source with knowledge of the matter, the leading opposition contender for Venezuela's May presidential election, Henri Falcón, was told by U.S. officials that the Trump administration would consider financial sanctions against him if he entered the presidential race. (The U.S. State Department did not return requests for comment.)
> 
> "The U.S. has backed the main opposition coalition decision to boycott the election.
> 
> "Falcón is a former governor and retired military officer. He is leading in the latest polls, and according to the most reliable opposition pollster, would defeat Maduro in the election by a margin of nearly 7 percentage points."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that's it?    That's all you got?
> 
> In the 1960s, JFK trained and armed a bunch of guys, and dropped them off at Cuba.
> 
> And your big beef with Trump on this, is that he said he would consider financial sanction if he ran against Maduro?
> 
> Big deal.   Every country does stuff like this.   The EU has weighted in on the election in Venezuela.  Russia has weighted in.
> 
> Now if you can point to Trump doing something like send shipments of heavy weapons, like the Soviets did in Chili.... ok, now I'm with you.
> 
> But Trump has not done that, and you know I both know it.
> 
> Show me some real 'meddling' and I'll be on your side of this argument.
> 
> However, this doesn't even address what I was talking about.   The claim has been made, that everything that is going on in Venezuela is our fault.    Saying that we might do something, if so-and-so runs in the election, would not have caused everything that has happened up till now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> And your big beef with Trump on this, is that he said he would consider financial sanction if he ran against Maduro?
> 
> Big deal. Every country does stuff like this. The EU has weighted in on the election in Venezuela. Russia has weighted in.
> 
> Now if you can point to Trump doing something like send shipments of heavy weapons, like the Soviets did in Chili.... ok, now I'm with you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Illegal financial sanctions are an act of war, and they take innocent lives just as shipments of US heavy weapons to Saudi Arabia and Israel exterminate civilians in Yemen and Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> *
> "Following Guaido's self-proclamation on January 23, the US also hit PDVSA, Venezuela's state-owned oil company, with sweeping sanctions d*esigned to result in billions of dollars of last export revenue over the next year, and help 'restore … democracy' in Venezuela.*
> 
> "But some experts argue that the US government has no interest in protecting democracy or improving the humanitarian crisis in Venezuela, and is mostly concerned with taking control of the oil market and maintaining US influence in Latin America. "
> 
> Sanctions, Venezuela, and US intentions
Click to expand...


*Illegal financial sanctions are an act of war,*

LOL!

Hey, shithead, you can't use the Fed wire system. 
It belongs to the US. Screw you. Moron.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never once said Russia was responsible for the sanctions.
> Recap;
> US puts sanctions on Venezuela.
> Russia can and will when it suits their purpose completely ignore those sanctions.
> If Maduro doesn't ask fro Russia or China's help in this matter then are the ignored sanctions to blame?  No.......
> If Russia and Venezuela are deliberately holding up the shipment of pumps for propaganda reasonsthen it's obvious who's at fault for no
> Yeah but that doesn't make Russia responsible for the sanctions which is what you apparently implied and that the sanctions are to blame.
> So instead of doing the obvious and taking what I said out of context let's recap what I was referring to;
> 
> US puts sanctions on Venezuela.
> Russia can and will, when it suits their purpose, completely ignore those sanctions.
> If Maduro doesn't ask for Russia or China's help in this matter then are the ignored sanctions to blame?  No.......
> If Russia and Venezuela are deliberately holding up the shipment of pumps for propaganda reasons then it's obvious who's at fault *for not getting the pumps to the people who need them*.....  Not the US......
> 
> 
> 
> No, they cannot. The sanctions are extensive and even hit the bank card system so that Venezuela´s banks now have to create an own. They aim at the total destruction of Venezuela.
> Only the effective measures of Maduro´s government prevent the worst case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow!!  You truly are gullible......  Or a tool.......  All of that can be bypassed but Venezuela's allies.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if that is true what you claim, what is the purpose of Trump? Driving Venezuela into the arms of Russia and China?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm assuming not in his mind, but then again I can only assume, unlike you I can't read his mind.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don´t need to read his mind. He is willing to kill millions of Venezuelans to get his filthy fingers on their oil.
Click to expand...

Sure thing there Sparkette.......


----------



## georgephillip

Toddsterpatriot said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need to go back
> and ask yourself
> what the fuck you are talking about . Guaido is an IMF puppet. Period.
> What part of my OP do you not comprehend ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to be confused on how this came about.
> 
> The elections put in a sweeping majority in the Venezuelan National Assembly.   Maduro unconstitutionally created a new National Constituent Assembly.   Then the unconstitutional Pro-Maduro NCA, stripped power from the constitutional opposition National Assembly.
> 
> This is about as clear of an example of a total dictatorship, as one could possibly imagine.   The will of the people has been completely overthrown.
> 
> The opposition National Assembly that was elected by the people, then declared, in accordance with their constitution, that Maduro was a usurper.   It was the National Assembly, elected by the people, that declared Guaidó the intern president.
> 
> Where do you see the US in any of that?  You don't.  There is no information or evidence, suggesting that the US was involved in any of this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you see the US in any of that? You don't. There is no information or evidence, suggesting that the US was involved in any of this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *It's difficult to find evidence supporting the claim the US has NOT regularly meddled in the political affairs of countries like Venezuela, and it hasn't improved since Trump took over:
> 
> https://www.usnews.com/opinion/worl...istration-is-meddling-in-venezuelas-elections*
> 
> "According to a source with knowledge of the matter, the leading opposition contender for Venezuela's May presidential election, Henri Falcón, was told by U.S. officials that the Trump administration would consider financial sanctions against him if he entered the presidential race. (The U.S. State Department did not return requests for comment.)
> 
> "The U.S. has backed the main opposition coalition decision to boycott the election.
> 
> "Falcón is a former governor and retired military officer. He is leading in the latest polls, and according to the most reliable opposition pollster, would defeat Maduro in the election by a margin of nearly 7 percentage points."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that's it?    That's all you got?
> 
> In the 1960s, JFK trained and armed a bunch of guys, and dropped them off at Cuba.
> 
> And your big beef with Trump on this, is that he said he would consider financial sanction if he ran against Maduro?
> 
> Big deal.   Every country does stuff like this.   The EU has weighted in on the election in Venezuela.  Russia has weighted in.
> 
> Now if you can point to Trump doing something like send shipments of heavy weapons, like the Soviets did in Chili.... ok, now I'm with you.
> 
> But Trump has not done that, and you know I both know it.
> 
> Show me some real 'meddling' and I'll be on your side of this argument.
> 
> However, this doesn't even address what I was talking about.   The claim has been made, that everything that is going on in Venezuela is our fault.    Saying that we might do something, if so-and-so runs in the election, would not have caused everything that has happened up till now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> And your big beef with Trump on this, is that he said he would consider financial sanction if he ran against Maduro?
> 
> Big deal. Every country does stuff like this. The EU has weighted in on the election in Venezuela. Russia has weighted in.
> 
> Now if you can point to Trump doing something like send shipments of heavy weapons, like the Soviets did in Chili.... ok, now I'm with you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Illegal financial sanctions are an act of war, and they take innocent lives just as shipments of US heavy weapons to Saudi Arabia and Israel exterminate civilians in Yemen and Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> *
> "Following Guaido's self-proclamation on January 23, the US also hit PDVSA, Venezuela's state-owned oil company, with sweeping sanctions d*esigned to result in billions of dollars of last export revenue over the next year, and help 'restore … democracy' in Venezuela.*
> 
> "But some experts argue that the US government has no interest in protecting democracy or improving the humanitarian crisis in Venezuela, and is mostly concerned with taking control of the oil market and maintaining US influence in Latin America. "
> 
> Sanctions, Venezuela, and US intentions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Illegal financial sanctions are an act of war,*
> 
> LOL!
> 
> Hey, shithead, you can't use the Fed wire system.
> It belongs to the US. Screw you. Moron.
Click to expand...




Toddsterpatriot said:


> Hey, shithead, you can't use the Fed wire system.
> It belongs to the US. Screw you. Moron.


*Act of War, Twinkie.
Will you be enlisting?
If so, take Trump with you.

Sanctions, Venezuela, and US intentions
*
"The sanctions on PDVSA freeze the company's assets in the US, as well as prohibits US firms and citizens from conducting business with PDVSA. According to the Treasury Department's guidance, purchases can be made from PDVSA or its entities until April 28 provided that the payments are made into a blocked account that Maduro's government cannot access. After that date, no purchases can be made. The sanctions also target key individuals linked to Maduro, including Quevedo."


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

Look how many people jump up to give cover to a sadistic authoritarian dictator who has ruined an entire nation.
Anonymity gives courage to amoral asses.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to be confused on how this came about.
> 
> The elections put in a sweeping majority in the Venezuelan National Assembly.   Maduro unconstitutionally created a new National Constituent Assembly.   Then the unconstitutional Pro-Maduro NCA, stripped power from the constitutional opposition National Assembly.
> 
> This is about as clear of an example of a total dictatorship, as one could possibly imagine.   The will of the people has been completely overthrown.
> 
> The opposition National Assembly that was elected by the people, then declared, in accordance with their constitution, that Maduro was a usurper.   It was the National Assembly, elected by the people, that declared Guaidó the intern president.
> 
> Where do you see the US in any of that?  You don't.  There is no information or evidence, suggesting that the US was involved in any of this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you see the US in any of that? You don't. There is no information or evidence, suggesting that the US was involved in any of this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *It's difficult to find evidence supporting the claim the US has NOT regularly meddled in the political affairs of countries like Venezuela, and it hasn't improved since Trump took over:
> 
> https://www.usnews.com/opinion/worl...istration-is-meddling-in-venezuelas-elections*
> 
> "According to a source with knowledge of the matter, the leading opposition contender for Venezuela's May presidential election, Henri Falcón, was told by U.S. officials that the Trump administration would consider financial sanctions against him if he entered the presidential race. (The U.S. State Department did not return requests for comment.)
> 
> "The U.S. has backed the main opposition coalition decision to boycott the election.
> 
> "Falcón is a former governor and retired military officer. He is leading in the latest polls, and according to the most reliable opposition pollster, would defeat Maduro in the election by a margin of nearly 7 percentage points."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that's it?    That's all you got?
> 
> In the 1960s, JFK trained and armed a bunch of guys, and dropped them off at Cuba.
> 
> And your big beef with Trump on this, is that he said he would consider financial sanction if he ran against Maduro?
> 
> Big deal.   Every country does stuff like this.   The EU has weighted in on the election in Venezuela.  Russia has weighted in.
> 
> Now if you can point to Trump doing something like send shipments of heavy weapons, like the Soviets did in Chili.... ok, now I'm with you.
> 
> But Trump has not done that, and you know I both know it.
> 
> Show me some real 'meddling' and I'll be on your side of this argument.
> 
> However, this doesn't even address what I was talking about.   The claim has been made, that everything that is going on in Venezuela is our fault.    Saying that we might do something, if so-and-so runs in the election, would not have caused everything that has happened up till now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> And your big beef with Trump on this, is that he said he would consider financial sanction if he ran against Maduro?
> 
> Big deal. Every country does stuff like this. The EU has weighted in on the election in Venezuela. Russia has weighted in.
> 
> Now if you can point to Trump doing something like send shipments of heavy weapons, like the Soviets did in Chili.... ok, now I'm with you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Illegal financial sanctions are an act of war, and they take innocent lives just as shipments of US heavy weapons to Saudi Arabia and Israel exterminate civilians in Yemen and Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> *
> "Following Guaido's self-proclamation on January 23, the US also hit PDVSA, Venezuela's state-owned oil company, with sweeping sanctions d*esigned to result in billions of dollars of last export revenue over the next year, and help 'restore … democracy' in Venezuela.*
> 
> "But some experts argue that the US government has no interest in protecting democracy or improving the humanitarian crisis in Venezuela, and is mostly concerned with taking control of the oil market and maintaining US influence in Latin America. "
> 
> Sanctions, Venezuela, and US intentions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Illegal financial sanctions are an act of war,*
> 
> LOL!
> 
> Hey, shithead, you can't use the Fed wire system.
> It belongs to the US. Screw you. Moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, shithead, you can't use the Fed wire system.
> It belongs to the US. Screw you. Moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Act of War, Twinkie.
> Will you be enlisting?
> If so, take Trump with you.
> 
> Sanctions, Venezuela, and US intentions
> *
> "The sanctions on PDVSA freeze the company's assets in the US, as well as prohibits US firms and citizens from conducting business with PDVSA. According to the Treasury Department's guidance, purchases can be made from PDVSA or its entities until April 28 provided that the payments are made into a blocked account that Maduro's government cannot access. After that date, no purchases can be made. The sanctions also target key individuals linked to Maduro, including Quevedo."
Click to expand...


*Act of War, Twinkie.*

Stupid claim, Twat.

*"The sanctions on PDVSA freeze the company's assets in the US, as well as prohibits US firms and citizens from conducting business with PDVSA*

Fuckin' A!

*The sanctions also target key individuals linked to Maduro, including Quevedo.*

Oh no! The bad guys and their henchmen are being sanctioned.
Still no proof that water pumps are prohibited. Because liars lie, eh comrade?


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Haha....again you can't make this stuff up.
The entertainment value of USMB knows no bounds.
US Sanctions are reason dilapidated/poorly maintained water pumps failed and no new ones anywhere in country.

   Hilarious.


----------



## Kilroy2

What scary is the presumption that by using sanctions you can bring about political change when there is no guarantee that the next guy will do better

Yeah you can say he will do no worst but where does the power lie

is it in one person or is it with whomever is paying his bills, the system in place is corrupt

sure the guy needs to go but when you have Putin and Cubans involved on one side and Trump on the other

its not going to be pretty, foreign influence is not the answer, the people of that country need to take care of there own problems

Proxy wars are no fun but with foreign involvement the death tow will be higher


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Kilroy2 said:


> What scary is the presumption that by using sanctions you can bring about political change when there is no guarantee that the next guy will do better
> 
> Yeah you can say he will do no worst but where does the power lie
> 
> is it in one person or is it with whomever is paying his bills, they system in place is corrupt
> 
> sure the guy needs to go but when you have Putin and Cubans involved on one side and Trump on the other
> 
> its not going to be pretty, foreign influence is not the answer, the people of that country need to take care of there own problems
> 
> Proxy wars are no fun but with foreign involvement the death tow will be higher



*What scary is the presumption that by using sanctions you can bring about political change when there is no guarantee that the next guy will do better*

Under Maduro, the average Venezuelan lost 24 pounds in 2017.
At the very least, getting rid of Maduro could feed 5 or 6 children.

Just look at the fat fuck.


----------



## Bleipriester

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, they cannot. The sanctions are extensive and even hit the bank card system so that Venezuela´s banks now have to create an own. They aim at the total destruction of Venezuela.
> Only the effective measures of Maduro´s government prevent the worst case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The sanctions are extensive and even hit the bank card system so that Venezuela´s banks now have to create an own. *
> 
> Sounds awful! So post the sanction that blocks importation of water pumps.
> 
> *Only the effective measures of Maduro´s government prevent the worst case.*
> 
> The ineffective measures (and corruption) of Maduro´s government are the worst case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don´t have such a claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You weren't fooled by Angelo's lying OP?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn´t call it a lie. There don´t have to be pump sanctions to link the misery to Washington´s actions.
> However, my news are serious! I am not blaming your government for the purpose of the blame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I wouldn´t call it a lie. *
> 
> _ The pump needed to push the water up the hill and into their home. Well, it’s broken. And U.S. sanctions are blocking the country from acquiring new pumps, motors, pipes and replacement parts._
> 
> Which part is true?
Click to expand...

IDK.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Bleipriester said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The sanctions are extensive and even hit the bank card system so that Venezuela´s banks now have to create an own. *
> 
> Sounds awful! So post the sanction that blocks importation of water pumps.
> 
> *Only the effective measures of Maduro´s government prevent the worst case.*
> 
> The ineffective measures (and corruption) of Maduro´s government are the worst case.
> 
> 
> 
> I don´t have such a claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You weren't fooled by Angelo's lying OP?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn´t call it a lie. There don´t have to be pump sanctions to link the misery to Washington´s actions.
> However, my news are serious! I am not blaming your government for the purpose of the blame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I wouldn´t call it a lie. *
> 
> _ The pump needed to push the water up the hill and into their home. Well, it’s broken. And U.S. sanctions are blocking the country from acquiring new pumps, motors, pipes and replacement parts._
> 
> Which part is true?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IDK.
Click to expand...


So you lied when you said the OP wasn't a lie.


----------



## Bleipriester

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don´t have such a claim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You weren't fooled by Angelo's lying OP?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn´t call it a lie. There don´t have to be pump sanctions to link the misery to Washington´s actions.
> However, my news are serious! I am not blaming your government for the purpose of the blame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I wouldn´t call it a lie. *
> 
> _ The pump needed to push the water up the hill and into their home. Well, it’s broken. And U.S. sanctions are blocking the country from acquiring new pumps, motors, pipes and replacement parts._
> 
> Which part is true?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IDK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you lied when you said the OP wasn't a lie.
Click to expand...

No. When I break someone´s neck, it is not a lie to say he can´t piss anymore because of me.


----------



## georgephillip

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Kilroy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What scary is the presumption that by using sanctions you can bring about political change when there is no guarantee that the next guy will do better
> 
> Yeah you can say he will do no worst but where does the power lie
> 
> is it in one person or is it with whomever is paying his bills, they system in place is corrupt
> 
> sure the guy needs to go but when you have Putin and Cubans involved on one side and Trump on the other
> 
> its not going to be pretty, foreign influence is not the answer, the people of that country need to take care of there own problems
> 
> Proxy wars are no fun but with foreign involvement the death tow will be higher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What scary is the presumption that by using sanctions you can bring about political change when there is no guarantee that the next guy will do better*
> 
> Under Maduro, the average Venezuelan lost 24 pounds in 2017.
> At the very least, getting rid of Maduro could feed 5 or 6 children.
> 
> Just look at the fat fuck.
> 
> View attachment 262847
Click to expand...




Toddsterpatriot said:


> Under Maduro, the average Venezuelan lost 24 pounds in 2017.
> At the very least, getting rid of Maduro could feed 5 or 6 children.
> 
> Just look at the fat fuck.


*Getting back to your roots, Twink?




Cannibal Capitalism - The Big Picture
Maybe you and Trump would find the menu more appealing in Moscow?*


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kilroy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What scary is the presumption that by using sanctions you can bring about political change when there is no guarantee that the next guy will do better
> 
> Yeah you can say he will do no worst but where does the power lie
> 
> is it in one person or is it with whomever is paying his bills, they system in place is corrupt
> 
> sure the guy needs to go but when you have Putin and Cubans involved on one side and Trump on the other
> 
> its not going to be pretty, foreign influence is not the answer, the people of that country need to take care of there own problems
> 
> Proxy wars are no fun but with foreign involvement the death tow will be higher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What scary is the presumption that by using sanctions you can bring about political change when there is no guarantee that the next guy will do better*
> 
> Under Maduro, the average Venezuelan lost 24 pounds in 2017.
> At the very least, getting rid of Maduro could feed 5 or 6 children.
> 
> Just look at the fat fuck.
> 
> View attachment 262847
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Under Maduro, the average Venezuelan lost 24 pounds in 2017.
> At the very least, getting rid of Maduro could feed 5 or 6 children.
> 
> Just look at the fat fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Getting back to your roots, Twink?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cannibal Capitalism - The Big Picture
> Maybe you and Trump would find the menu more appealing in Moscow?*
Click to expand...


Maduro is fat because.....JP Morgan, Goldman and BofA? DURR


----------



## beautress

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never once said Russia was responsible for the sanctions.
> Recap;
> US puts sanctions on Venezuela.
> Russia can and will when it suits their purpose completely ignore those sanctions.
> If Maduro doesn't ask fro Russia or China's help in this matter then are the ignored sanctions to blame?  No.......
> If Russia and Venezuela are deliberately holding up the shipment of pumps for propaganda reasonsthen it's obvious who's at fault for no
> Yeah but that doesn't make Russia responsible for the sanctions which is what you apparently implied and that the sanctions are to blame.
> So instead of doing the obvious and taking what I said out of context let's recap what I was referring to;
> 
> US puts sanctions on Venezuela.
> Russia can and will, when it suits their purpose, completely ignore those sanctions.
> If Maduro doesn't ask for Russia or China's help in this matter then are the ignored sanctions to blame?  No.......
> If Russia and Venezuela are deliberately holding up the shipment of pumps for propaganda reasons then it's obvious who's at fault *for not getting the pumps to the people who need them*.....  Not the US......
> 
> 
> 
> No, they cannot. The sanctions are extensive and even hit the bank card system so that Venezuela´s banks now have to create an own. They aim at the total destruction of Venezuela.
> Only the effective measures of Maduro´s government prevent the worst case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow!!  You truly are gullible......  Or a tool.......  All of that can be bypassed but Venezuela's allies.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if that is true what you claim, what is the purpose of Trump? Driving Venezuela into the arms of Russia and China?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm assuming not in his mind, but then again I can only assume, unlike you I can't read his mind.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don´t need to read his mind. He is willing to kill millions of Venezuelans to get his filthy fingers on their oil.
Click to expand...

What is today? Your lie a minute day?


----------

